# What? DealWoot is evolving! *Update*



## shaunj66 (Apr 23, 2009)

*What? DealWoot is evolving! *Update!**
DealWoot is now GameByGame.com



Just a quick note to let you all know that one of our affiliates - DealWoot, are re-launching their website along with a brand new name. Their store is now called *GameByGame.com*. Here's what the guys at GameByGame.com have to say:



			
				GameByGame.com Team said:
			
		

> ***  DealWoot.com is now GameByGame.com!  ***​We changed our name from DealWoot.com to GameByGame.com to provide a better focus on the gaming community. Although our name changed, our mission has not. Our primary objective has always been to offer superior customer service while delivering great value. With even more reliable, speedy, and superior customer service, we will continue to be your Premier Retailer for video game accessories.
> Of course, they still offer the same products and level of service as they always have. Remember, we're a non profit and ad-free site, so the best way to support us is to visit our affiliates when shopping!
> 
> 
> ...


Well done, guys! And thanks to everyone for entering! Would the three winners kindly PM me with their full name and shipping address so we can get those prizes sent out as soon as possible!

Stay tuned for more competitions soon!

Thanks to the GameByGame.com team for supplying us with the prizes... For everyone else, we promise to get a new news post up soon! 




Visit GameByGame.com



Discuss


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, they finally did it, I remember seeing that this is planned!

One of the best sites for buying flashcarts, very fast and reliable..
Very cool of them to offer those "prizes"..shame that being mod actually has a downside too


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 23, 2009)

I've never bought from there, but I'll be checking out their stock now. It might have some nice things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, thanks to the Game by Game crew for this fancy loot and service, and since it's affilated by GBATemp it must be good


----------



## SylvWolf (Apr 23, 2009)

Damn, what a great contest. The site seems like it could be nice to shop from, almost like a faster version of DealExtreme, albeit more expensive. I'll be sure to check there in the future.


----------



## FuManChuu (Apr 23, 2009)

Love the new name


----------



## vasego (Apr 23, 2009)

Always kinda worry about Renaming an existing product.  If it aint broke don't fix it, but in this case it might up your hit count in google.  So, best of luck, and I am sure all your regular customers shall surely follow.  Plus we all know it's the new customers you are trying to bring in anyway.


----------



## wilddenim (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, I can't say I've ordered from DealWoot, uh, Game by Game. Their delivery charges to UK is daft, just like Real Hot Stuff, charging £20-30 for delivery!

Okay, bang gone my prize!


----------



## CannonBallZ (Apr 23, 2009)

I kinda like the name dealwoot, it's something you could shout out...DEALWOOT!!
Game by Game does sound more dignified


----------



## casidepro (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations with your new site. I hope you get even more customers


----------



## Chanser (Apr 23, 2009)

Damn shame they don't have a site in Europe. Got a nice selection of flash carts there.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 23, 2009)

I wish I had something better to say than "it would be nice to win" :\


----------



## Vahnyyz (Apr 23, 2009)

your site seems pretty nice, i hope you guys do real well, and its always awesome to have another site to help out in our community, best of luck to you guys.


----------



## mainnine (Apr 23, 2009)

how are these guys for UK delivery?


----------



## ioann1s (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice site & fancy new name


----------



## qlum (Apr 23, 2009)

lol I never even noticed the partner sites. for me that bar at the right was just something to block so the pages loads a little bit faster. 
did they give any reason to change names? like expending

(one post before i started making a post page 2 when i posted)
hopefully this doesn't bring Chinatown wars like loading times


----------



## dice (Apr 23, 2009)

And who can enter (lol)


- Can tempcast members enter?


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 23, 2009)

And that's one of the reasons why I love GBATemp (though I never won anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Good job getting   these kind of deals GBATemp, and thanks to GamebyGame for supporting our community!


----------



## rockbmi (Apr 23, 2009)

Great, i bought a few things from them before, Recommended by me and a few mates who also spent their hard earned cash with them. Oh and great new name.


----------



## Hachibei (Apr 23, 2009)

Really like the new name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Old one seemed kinda..unprofessional. Just saying.


----------



## haringtonl (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmm nice choice of a name. Your website would be more popular when people google keywords that relate to your website. I hope this all works out for you!


----------



## fryguy (Apr 23, 2009)

i'd might check em out, do they ship worldwide?


----------



## issy12 (Apr 23, 2009)

wow! what a great time to hold a contest like this at this precise moment, i just visited some websites selling an acekard 2.1 for my ds lite, and on google i come across gbatemp and read this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im not relying on this contest to get the acekard 2i ofcourse cos too many people have a chance of winning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: hope it works out for dealwoot... i mean game by game


----------



## Lupigen (Apr 23, 2009)

The new name is markedly better than the last, as dealwoot.com always sounded too much like that woot.com place.

Wishing the folks over at GameByGame the best of luck.


----------



## cortezje (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm a new member/new account but I have been following you guys for a few months.  Just want to say that whay you guys do is great and have helped me out many times in the past.  any friend of your is a friend of mine, so props to you game by game.  look forward to checking out your products.

Later,
Cortez


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Apr 23, 2009)

I remember DealWoot. I bought my first flashcart (R4) there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the new name, btw. Sounds much better.


----------



## jgu1994 (Apr 23, 2009)

You can never have enough flash carts! Best of luck to everyone. Maybe i'll get lucky for once...


----------



## OJClock (Apr 23, 2009)

hmm.. that's why going to dealwoot.com sent me to an endless amount of godaddy spam

o and this raffle seems nice


----------



## Pendor (Apr 23, 2009)

I've visited the site before but I've never bought there. 

Do they ship worldwide?


----------



## Link2999 (Apr 23, 2009)

Doubt I'd win this but hey what's a post for the best DSi Flash Cart available


----------



## lildaz (Apr 23, 2009)

nice site kinda pricey compared to DX


----------



## Agent007 (Apr 23, 2009)

It's kind of a good thing they changed their name, I always thought it was dealextreme :S lol . Anyways, I ordered some stuff their once, very reliable.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 23, 2009)

Dealwoot were an awesome website, and as my site changed its name, I understand how a name change, means the start of something better!
Good Luck GameByGame!

The only reason that I didn't buy my R4 there, was they were out of stock then...
I remember that there was only one in stock on one site, so I went there.

But anyway, good luck GameByGame!


----------



## Hero-Link (Apr 23, 2009)

never bought anything from them, and to be honest.. i didn't even knew about their website.

although all partnerships with GBATemp are usually pretty good, i might buy from them a new card once i get a DSi.

oh, and good luck to everyone for the prize


----------



## 8v8t8r (Apr 23, 2009)

hmm... never tried dealwoot before; always preferred DX or focalprice.
however, this might be good news to some people.


----------



## playallday (Apr 23, 2009)

They have good prices, but they need to take own the shipping costs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## davidsl_128 (Apr 23, 2009)

Each time I win a contest, a cute, little kitty smiles. Everytime someone else wins, a kitty... well you know what happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









You want him to live, right? ... isn't he cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now seriously, I've never bought stuff there, but it looks nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd buy some protectors for my DSLite, but I dont live in the states


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Apr 23, 2009)

I always wondered how much a site like this could bundle with a product before they cut into profit. Very happy for the new site, best wishes for the future! =)

The only thing that's actually holding me back from buying a DSi is the lack of a flash cart, so I'll definitely be checking these guys out.


----------



## morsmordre (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmmm... I was just visiting dealwoot.com because I wanted to check prices on DS carts and was bummed to realize it wasn't there. But now it's back! Albeit with a different name. 

Gamebygame.com FTW!


----------



## curiousmike (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice name.

Website looks good.


----------



## minoplis (Apr 23, 2009)

Humm... I never bought form Dealwoot before, but I'll be sure to always check out stuff in GameByGame.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not just because of the new name (which is much better now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but for the free shipping, I thought that only DX had free shipping, definitely checking this site right now


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 23, 2009)

WOW, I kinda like the new site name. It is very classy, and I would seriously recommend them to anyone looking for a very fast shipping. I got my products in 48 hours after ordering, so GOGOGO!


----------



## zipmaster (Apr 23, 2009)

I think the new name is a step in the right direction.


----------



## DarkSpace (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the shipping speeds. Yay, new name and a fresh start.


----------



## melegaunt (Apr 23, 2009)

Yay! Thats awesome!


----------



## MasterPenguin (Apr 23, 2009)

That's a nice selection they got on the site, but it looks the same as before. Is there actually anything new besides their name? (Offering anything new.)

Also: A blank category. lol.


----------



## FIESTA! (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmm I wonder if they changed their domain name solely because a lot of people got dealwoot and dealextreme mixed up. Well either way, I'm glad they're around. Really reliable site, that it is. Pretty generous of them to host this raffle, and I wish everyone luck.

That reminds me I need to get a buddy a flashcart. I'll just peruse their site then. :3 Used it to get my Acekard, great shipping speeds!


----------



## dewback (Apr 23, 2009)

great domain name.
surprised they just have Nintendo stuff.
Its great that they are building on the site the link to the firmware for the cards


----------



## Tozarian (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool, I have never bought form dealwoot before. I guess I can never say I did because the are changing!

Maybe I can get lucky and win an acekard.


----------



## Iceclaw (Apr 23, 2009)

I've enjoyed your service in the past and I hope to continue recommending you for fast, affordable, reliable service!


----------



## acky (Apr 23, 2009)

Unfortunately the old name was better :\


----------



## benjifs (Apr 23, 2009)

i bought my cyclods from dealwoot. great service. and now new cool name.


----------



## red_fox (Apr 23, 2009)

This is probably going to be one looong thread (although perhaps not as long as some in Wii hacking...) Nice idea to get the word out on the new name though


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 23, 2009)

It's good they changed their name, I always confused DealWoot with DealExtreme at first glance, haha.

As the first post says, if possible shop with our affiliates, we don't get any direct profit, but if they get more customers from here then they're more likely to remain our affiliates. =P


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 23, 2009)

If only I had moneys to buy from there, since I know it's pretty trustworthy since tinyt even bought from there.


----------



## Zarkz (Apr 23, 2009)

This site is awesome, got my Cyclo from here, and loved it, hope they do well


----------



## africansk8er (Apr 23, 2009)

That's a pretty good name change, people probably thought you guys were a rip off of Woot before you changed it. In other news, the new Westbound Train album is awesome!!


----------



## Foxle (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the new name


----------



## pajamaboy (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmm....I also liked the old name. But either way, deawoo... I mean gamebygame has awesome service and I definitely recommend them. Especially for people that live in California (super fast shipping!!)


----------



## Twitch (Apr 23, 2009)

Another "I wish I had something particularly interesting to say, but hurray for prizes." post.


----------



## Outrager (Apr 23, 2009)

Sweet contest!


----------



## fgsfdsyo (Apr 23, 2009)

Always loved dealwoot.com, can't wait to buy some stuff from GameByGame.com

Keep up the great work; everyone should buy something from here if they have the chance.


----------



## zero22x (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like another good option to choose from when looking to buy something. I definitely like this name more than dealwoot (reminds me of woot.com).


----------



## unknownworlder (Apr 23, 2009)

THis should be intresting to see who wins. Just wonder if any other stores are changing.


----------



## Kingsley90210 (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the new name much better. Trustworthy place, but the word "woot" set of a yellow flag for me.


----------



## em2241992 (Apr 23, 2009)

Kingsley90210 said:
			
		

> I like the new name much better. Trustworthy place, but the word "woot" set of a yellow flag for me.


It's cool that they have a new name, but personally I prefer the old name, it sounds more exciting, it also gave me the sense of "Yay, I'm saving money!" In this case I think more of piracy, even though this site as well as GBAtemp condemn it pretty much. Little side note, nice icon.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't bought from dealwoot in the past, but upon a quick glance, I mean just order an item or two to give it a shot.

Congrats on the upgrade, guys formerly known as dealwoot!


----------



## Rommstain (Apr 23, 2009)

Having these online shops sure is niiiice... If you want to by a flash cart where I live it's either M3 Simply(I had a hard time finding it too) or nothing. 

If I was sure my order would arrive safe I'd probably import something like "M3DS Perfect Bundle - Rumble & GBA Expansion Pack".


----------



## CharAznable (Apr 23, 2009)

Definitely like the new name better. 

And I've never ordered from them before, but taking a look at their prices, they seem VERY good. Will definitely give them my business the next time I need something for my DS.


----------



## hksmrchan (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm deciding if I should use Deelwoot (now gamebygame) as my primary gaming shop... Dealextreme takes way too long to ship


----------



## Arno (Apr 23, 2009)

Might look here for some stuff if it's found everywhere. Some things you just can't find everywhere, I hope this place has it. (Acekard RPG...)

EDIT: I JUST got the Pokemon reference....


----------



## prsn_people (Apr 23, 2009)

This site seems pretty good to me.


----------



## neveras (Apr 23, 2009)

The new site is nice, but I kind of liked the old name ya know?
Gamebygame sounds a little generic.

I am also using this post, hidden deep within a contest thread to inform the world that soon I shall take it over.
As soon as I get that permit to construct a hidden lair deep within Mount St-Helens


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 23, 2009)

Name change? 

I like the new name!


----------



## lowdwn169 (Apr 23, 2009)

got a couple R4s from them. keep up the good work guys!!!!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Apr 23, 2009)

Hope this site the best as they really deserve it !
Thanks for the prizes too


----------



## Shobux (Apr 23, 2009)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## DarkLey (Apr 23, 2009)

----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What? DealWoot is evolving!
Congratulations, your DealWoot eolved into GameByGame!
Layout lvl up!
Name and logo lvl up!
Services lvl up!

Congratulations for the changes guys, keep up with the good work! =D


----------



## Nocturno (Apr 23, 2009)

if they are gbatemp affiliate then they can be trusted, do they ship worldwide? how high are the shipping costs?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 23, 2009)

I love you guys!


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 23, 2009)

I did DealWoot's first review sample for them back in May of last year, I think I am what got them known. I am glad to see them come this far, they are an awesome group of people to work with and to deal with. 

I still wish to do reviews for them sometime soon!


Gamebygame.com is amazing!


----------



## kmizuno (Apr 23, 2009)

Do you send them to Brazil?


----------



## georgebeller (Apr 23, 2009)

my first post ... mmmh, how greedy i am


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2009)

I never ordered from dealwoot before, but the new name sounds way better!


----------



## crackfiend2007 (Apr 23, 2009)

congrats on the transformation
I hope that you continue your great services!!!!


----------



## ekolimits (Apr 23, 2009)

hey guys! i really want the acekard 2i. I just recently got a dsi and think that its a wonderful system! I would be so happy if you would pick me!!!


----------



## noammax (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I have a dsi and an acekard 2i, so I guess Im in for the screen protectors!
lol


----------



## dilav (Apr 23, 2009)

Keep up the good work! Nice contest going on here.

And good luck to the winners!


----------



## dobz (Apr 24, 2009)

I see a lot of spam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seriously though something contructive for that site would be to use a less plain theme..............


----------



## wchill (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck to the winners as well!
I could use a free AK2i for my DSi, so I hope I win


----------



## Naouak (Apr 24, 2009)

I didn't knew about deal woot before this news. At least, now i know another site where I can do my NDS shopping :}.


----------



## Nintendo (Apr 24, 2009)

I never got a chance to order from them while they were still DealWoot, but I was definitely considering it since they're based in So Cal and shipping would be quick.

I like the new name.  I'll probably order from them in the future.


----------



## Kyoton (Apr 24, 2009)

Its always great to see an evolution in sites. I wish for the best of sales!


----------



## GaciX 69 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, I didn't know DealWoot until I started visiting GBAtemp, and although I haven't bought anything from them, I have recommended this site to some friends and they told me that the products are cheap and they arrive fast to Chile. I just hope with the change of name to still being a good store. By the way, I would think in buying a new 16GB microSD from them if I have enough money...

BTW: I think old name was better, but the new name is more serious for a store of that kind...


----------



## Icyfrodo (Apr 24, 2009)

uhmm, interesting , very interesting indeed


----------



## Invalidrobot (Apr 24, 2009)

A new site to add to my favorites. :-)


----------



## tongyan (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations to you guys and best of luck :]

i will keep an eye out for your website in case i need anything!


----------



## Grizzly Sigma (Apr 24, 2009)

I think I actually need this, I been broke since I bought the DSi and won't be able to buy an Acekard 2i for a couple of moths. Luck, you pretty lady, please help me!!!!!!!


----------



## Advi (Apr 24, 2009)

that's where i bought all of my flashcart stuff

you're welcome


----------



## pewpz (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome, I'll be check them out and see what they have to offer.


----------



## purplesludge (Apr 24, 2009)

Will dealwoot.com link back to them still? I ordered my cyclo from dealwoot and had a great experience with them. I also recommended my friends to buy from them. If I ever get a dsi they will be who I order from.

The name change is cool but I like dealwoot better.


----------



## googjew (Apr 24, 2009)

pretty reasonable prices, and shipping times...
I wonder if their changing anything besides the name?


----------



## Rayler (Apr 24, 2009)

I've always been browsing their wares, amazed at all their great deals and value.

Congratulations on changing your name to be more game orientated, I believe it should give sales a boost!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 24, 2009)

Hm, I'll look into their stuff when I buy myself a dsi then.


----------



## Splych (Apr 24, 2009)

I actually preferred their old name better actually... 

Sounded... Much more attractive. But this name is okay too~!


----------



## Nojoy (Apr 24, 2009)

Gratz on the step forward, GamebyGame. I think it's great to see a renewed enthusiasm towards customer service, especially in these times when most other companies fold up and call it quits. Here's to the hope you have many years of loyal service by the members of GBATemp.


----------



## SugaFree (Apr 24, 2009)

I didn't exactly buy anything from DealWoot (Never knew about it actually) but I did get something from the new GamebyGame.  I ordered a DSTT on last Monday night. I am a new customer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The bundle with a 4GB micro card cost 32.99, and free shipping is always nice. I wasn't patient enough so I paid the extra 5 bucks for rush shipping. Got it by Wednesday afternoon. Awesome service, plus I got a free Pokemon screen cleaner charm.  I will definitely purchase from them again


----------



## Wedge (Apr 24, 2009)

I just checked out the new site.  Very nice.  Great price on DSi screen protectors.  I'm looking forward to when a DSi car charger becomes available.


----------



## Advi (Apr 24, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> I actually preferred their old name better actually...
> 
> Sounded... Much more attractive. But this name is okay too~!
> GameByGame sounds a lot more professional. Woot = internet speak =/= business world.
> ...


their shipping speed is awesome. always got my packages the soonest predicted time.


----------



## greenwatch200 (Apr 24, 2009)

I haven't gotten anything from them (yet), but I've heard good things about their service, and now their new name shows off what they sell now... in a way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I kind of liked the name DealWoot better, it was kind of catchy.


----------



## PlutonPress (Apr 24, 2009)

Never bought something there, but I might if I get a Dsi or a slot-2 cart.

But yeah, GameByGame really sound more professional. For me and my cousin, woot is only comical.


----------



## asianboy309 (Apr 24, 2009)

(First Post) =)

Never seen this site before but i gonna go on it right now =)


----------



## Harsky (Apr 24, 2009)

I like Gamebygame. They're nice and comfy to wear.


----------



## samusattack (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool...nice to see that dealwoot is changing.


----------



## nutella (Apr 24, 2009)

seems like a good site, especially because they are affiliated with gbatemp.


----------



## akash86 (Apr 24, 2009)

this is a gr8 gr8 thing, i have always loved dealwoot, but now, i will love gamebygame.... pre congrats to the 3 winners!


----------



## DeviousTom (Apr 24, 2009)

hmm didnt know dealwoot, or well gamebygame, had free shipping. i think i might look into it for a new dstt (friend wants one).


----------



## yukia666 (Apr 24, 2009)

Every time I'm asked, "Yukia, where'd you buy you flashcart/handheld stuff?" I always pointed at dealwoot's site, and always get told, "Wow... that's a funny name... O.O..." but now, I can tell my friends I get the stuff from GamebyGame.com, which sounds so much more gaming oriented, than their Dealwoot (which sounds like deals and bargains for the cheapest you can get it *wink wink*)~.

I love the fact that I can ship to Canada from Dealwoot, I can do that with some other sites too, but dealwoot (now gamebygame) just seems so much easier :]! I hope that gamebygame will keep up with it's excellent service! (I love their TechSupport page! Information grabbers = awesome response and specific interactions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And I always love to help gbatemp ;] (looks at low post count...) errrr... *smilez :]* Affiliations, ad-free page, and forums ftw! :]


----------



## Zaiga (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome! I'll have to keep an eye out for this site now. GameByGame sounds a lot better than DealWoot. (in my opinion)


----------



## 0nyx (Apr 24, 2009)

Damned, I wish I knew about this site before. I ordered an acekard with a 2gb micro sd on DealExtreme and it isn't shipped yet, because they always run out of stock of micro sd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I ordered 3 weeks ago). Now I asked them to cancel the micro sd and just ship the acekard, they have to give me a refund...

Anyway, just checked out the site and it looks great, I might order there someday =D


----------



## Puma (Apr 24, 2009)

Woot!

Also, I would love an AK2i. My DS broke and I was thinking of getting an AK2i anyway, lol.


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 24, 2009)

Aww I kinda liked the old name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But the new one will appeal to more people.


----------



## Santee (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like a lot of people want to win free stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like dealwoot better gamebygame sounds to long and not known. Are the dsi screen protectors hori cause I've heard that they haven't made ones for the dsi.


----------



## xanth (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, I don't know how good my chances are (1 in about 100) at this point, but I guess I'll give this a try.

On his request, I bought my little brother a DSTT from DealWoot a few months ago. It arrived very quickly, and he's pretty happy with it, so I have a pretty positive impression of them.

Of course, both names ("DealWoot" and "Game By Game") sound a little odd to me, but then it doesn't really matter I suppose, as long as they're providing the same or better level of quality service. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck GBG guys! I'll definitely keep you in mind in the future!


----------



## Gwendall (Apr 24, 2009)

That's a great branding change to more accurately reflect the focus.  Thanks for bringing the news to us, and hey a chance at winning something is never a bad thing too. : )

Time to check out the site!


----------



## htoxad (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the new name.
Thanks for running the contest.


----------



## MrCheco (Apr 24, 2009)

New site, same nice customer appreciation, good to see you guys are around. Specially in this times, gaming is one of the best ways to relax from this crazy world.

Cheers and go on!


----------



## Deven (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll give them a look as customer service and prompt shipping (as well as a large selection) are the most important factors in whom I choose to buy my game products from.
Good luck with the name change, hope it all works out for you guys.


----------



## Flameburst (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice, now I've got another site to recommend to my friends buying flashcarts and etc.


----------



## gk.7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Evolution is always good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... i hope...


----------



## Trigger_Happy (Apr 24, 2009)

GamebyGame

Geniuses
At
Marketing
Entertainment

by

Guaranteeing
All
Merchandise
Efficiently 

Or something along those lines.


----------



## Seven (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, awesome changes going on. Before Dealwoot there was RHS with its high-prices but fast US shipping, and even before that there was DX with its poor man's delivery service, but it looks like this one combines fast shipping AND great prices into one. Possibly one of the best out there.


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh no, click (B) before it evolves!

It was cute before, but now its a
MONSTER!!!


dealwoot has always been awesome.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2009)

Me wants a kit of that.
I really do.

BTW, DealWoot was so... unrelated ._.


----------



## Cema (Apr 24, 2009)

The one time I bought from DealWoot, the great,
I had gotten from them E.Z. Flash V,
They delivered it quick, fast as could be,
And, would you, could you believe it,
When the payment had come, shipping was free!

Written in iambic pentameter.


----------



## Disturbed1 (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought an M3 from Dealwoot  a while ago and was quite happy with the service.

Hopefully they keep up the good work with the new name =)


----------



## iwakura (Apr 24, 2009)

I have yet to order from them, but I'm glad to see that they seem to be doing well. 

I could use one of those ak2is =\ I've wanted to review one for a while now... but a car accident without getting insurance involved has prevented the buying of the ak2i (or anything for that matter)


----------



## Kitomaru (Apr 24, 2009)

Pretty cool that DealWoot is going to be Game-by-Game. I hope they are just as successful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Best of luck to Game-by-Game


----------



## bobrules (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome, I hope I win. Thanks for this contest.


----------



## Wilson735 (Apr 24, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## P.S (Apr 24, 2009)

Naah, i never win something.


----------



## superpunch (Apr 24, 2009)

I've gone to dealwoot many times in the past.  Highly recomended.  Gotta catch em' all gamebygame.  Acekard 2i I choose you.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice name, nice website, good job overall!


----------



## Ub3rSlug (Apr 24, 2009)

Funny topic title! Hope the store keeps on going strong!


----------



## Aafter (Apr 24, 2009)

Dood. Awesome.


----------



## redact (Apr 24, 2009)

sounds great, been meaning to pick up an ak2i but every time i feel like going to the bank to deposit cash i do something else instead


----------



## demitrius (Apr 24, 2009)

Obligatory comment


----------



## unclejimbo88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I figured they changed the name so they won't get confused with woot.com


----------



## jwatson21 (Apr 24, 2009)

good to see a reliable store doing well, thanks for the contest


----------



## Mark McDonut (Apr 24, 2009)

Ah there was a card in my shipment last week when I got my ez 3-in-1 about this.  
Their shipping has to be the fastest I've dealt with yet too, got my cyclods evo from them and neither shipment took more than 2-3 days.  As long as they stick around, that's good by me


----------



## martin88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats on the launch of the new site.


----------



## ViRGE (Apr 24, 2009)

So what's that definition of a "constructive" post, anyhow?


----------



## rsx19 (Apr 24, 2009)

i hope i get picked!, then maybe ill buy a dsi!.


----------



## Golin (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm glad this has been officially announced because a lot of people in the NDS Flash forums have been asking whether their new name can be trusted.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 24, 2009)

So I'm entering because DealExtreme totally screwed up my order for this very item.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 24, 2009)

Never bought from Dealwoot because of the lack of outside America support and the site just wasn't clear enough so I didn't bother wasting my time finding out.

Don't really see the point of the name change, Game By Game, in my opinion, sounds generic


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 24, 2009)

Enter a raffle? Are you kidding me? You need to just hand deliver that prize to my house now Shaun!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 24, 2009)

Interesting, although they still have a terrible selection of anything other than DS items.


----------



## gungrave70 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have Ordered several carts from them in the past (3 M3 reals,A CylcoDS,and 2 Acekard2.1) and they have always provided excellent service,As long as they continue to offer the great level of service they have in the past than their name matters not to me.


----------



## DrkXShadowZ (Apr 24, 2009)

This is definitely a fine way to promote their site! I might stray from realhotstuff and check it out.


----------



## nathenlieu (Apr 24, 2009)

This is cool. I never expected a contest like this though.


----------



## Drewbear (Apr 24, 2009)

I dont think i've checked them out before


----------



## 0M39A (Apr 24, 2009)

cool, been looking at getting a flashcart, hopefully ill win one now


----------



## cosmo2389 (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome!! Lol, good luck everyone and thanks to GameByGame for having the contest!!

I like the new name better!!! I think it makes more sense!


----------



## airpirate545 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmm, their stuff still seems a tad more expensive than DX, but I bet it is way better than DX's shipping


----------



## tylerxian (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd like to enter this raffle, worth a try right? Well, personally I've only heard of DealWoot, and I think they're an okay site, so it's nice to see them get a bit more publicity for their products.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Apr 24, 2009)

I've never really looked at these websites, but I just checked this one out, seems cool.


----------



## Nitto (Apr 24, 2009)

W00T! Kewl name. I am also glad to see that the are doing quite well, next time I get anything for a DS I am going to GameByGame.


----------



## cory1492 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ah, now I can finally say it... for some reason "dealwoot" always gave me an image of a person with down syndrome being hammered drunk. Just sayin...

Congrats on the name change and expansion GbG!


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome, I was considering getting an Acekard 2i anyway, so I'd love to win one.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Apr 24, 2009)

Gamebygame's got a nice look to it. Very aquaish. I haven't ever used dealwoot/gamebygame before but it looks like a good, reputable site. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Brainy142 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm.. I'l have to take a look at this new shop. Congrats on the new name I wish you luck.


----------



## stab244 (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool... We could all use some free stuff I guess...


----------



## FrankSinatra (Apr 24, 2009)

My friends have been looking at getting some flashcarts, but the place I bought mine doesn't sell them anymore.  I'll have to start recommending GameByGame.  Thanks for offering the raffle, and I hope the publicity gets you some more customers.


----------



## bp2000 (Apr 24, 2009)

i saving up money for a dsi and now i have a flashcart to go along please enter me


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 24, 2009)

cool, i like the new name
i think i might actually replace this dealextreme seeing how are located in north america and their prices are affordable
(typing this on my dsi)


----------



## apokaliwon (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm.. Free shipping.. Really interesting. If only it also ship freely around the world.. T_T 
Anw, a brand new name that represent a brand new image. It's nice, and sound more profesionally. The website's look is also great. Clean and simple.


----------



## spinergy (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad to know about the name change.  I've been happy with all of my orders from dealwoot and look forward to the same support from them in the future


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 24, 2009)

got a dsi and would kill for homebrew on it!


----------



## Chaos Punk (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, my friend told me about this site, cool, I like the new name. I'll be getting my new DSi flash cart from here when my new DSi arrives for sure.


----------



## commdante (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice looking and pretty fast site. Not really interesting for the rest of the world, except fot America. They should list a shippingcosts calculator or something in the faq. If I can't find the shippingcosts fast, without making an account, I usually just go to the next one. I'm sure more people shop that way.

Oh well, guess I just blew my chance on the price ... highly unlikely there will be anyone winning outside the US anyway.


----------



## WW3 (Apr 24, 2009)

nice solid site design, have the cyclo sd evolution right in plain site as soon as you pull up the site a plus for some not really a negative for others although it will most likely stimulate people to buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 smart move game by game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also the design is good flash is slow on some systems and non functioning on others. free shipping rocks as always, google checkout and paypal is a really nice touch like i said before a nice solid site. i wish the best of luck to you!

good luck
always, WW3


----------



## Spartan117H3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Does anyone know why they actually changed the name of their site to that? I figure DealWoot would lose a crapload of customers since the site URL has actually changed. I mean at least have a thing that says DW has changed on www.DealWoot.com or something. Anyways, I've never bought from there, I've always bought from RealHotStuff and DealExtreme. I find RealHotStuff a little cheaper than DealWoot so I buy there if I need fast shipping, otherwise, I get my stuff from DealExtreme. DealWoot is a good site though, I would reccomend it.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2009)

Mmmhmm this is nice. Still actually I prefer the old name gives off the vibe its a store lol.


----------



## Diffusion (Apr 24, 2009)

They should have left it as Dealwoot. Their company was building up a very good reputation with the old name.


----------



## kangarookangaroo (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats on the new name guys!


----------



## Niteblood (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought my cyclods from dealwoot, and i think it is great that they are staying true to their goals of customer satisfaction. They have excellent shipping, and excellent prices on their products.


----------



## Curley5959 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow.. Really nice.. I know DealWoot was a good name but its probably best for them to change their name for reasons like Nintendo knowing who they are and shutting them down.. I say its a good move..

The giveout is just an added bonus..


----------



## linkotd (Apr 24, 2009)

Its nice to see that they are doing well. i did have the pleasure of ordering from them. they were very fast and the prices were better than other sites. Got to love them huh?


----------



## antiaverage (Apr 24, 2009)

I had not heard about using your affiliates as a positive method of support for this site.  I had wondered since the day I joined about donating, etc.  Now I get two news stories in one!  Not only do I get to hear about this excellent deal site for my gaming supplies, but I can also support my favorite gaming forum!  How could you beat that?  Thank you GBATemp, and thank you GameByGame for your fantastic support of the gaming community.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Apr 24, 2009)

Heh. Gamebygame makes more sense I say.
DealWoot sounds more generic.

Hmm, free shipping with no tax, nice.
Now if only they had that XCM Wii video to USB adapter I've been hunting for.

I've always wanted to try an Acekard too. :3
Good luck to all the other posters.


----------



## DecoyOcto (Apr 24, 2009)

I never used this site but I plan to buy some DSi stuff from them soon. I've only heard good things


----------



## Orc (Apr 24, 2009)

Aren't these the people that tinymonkeyt con to give her free flashcarts?
Looks like an okay site. They even plan to host homebrew there I see, with that Rom Center thing.
What they should do though is link to GBAtemp's reviews, since they're partners and all that shit.
...and that prize set is okay. Only thing I hate about the AK2i is that it likes to hang even with the slightest bumps in the DSi. Have to reinsert the card to get it working again. #%^$%%&#$

But who am I kidding? The only problem I see about winning an AK2i is that I've already won one.


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 24, 2009)

Why didn't I see that give away earlier? Theres no way I'm gonna win now. Oh well, its worth a shot. I could use any flash cart right now. An acekard sounds like a great option!


----------



## Forstride (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought my old flashcart from there, and I might actually buy one for my DSi (I know, after all I said), since I just don't have money for new games.


----------



## Golds (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us posted about the name change.
DealWoot was a good name, but gametogame seems much better for what they do.


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats to them on the new website I suppose? Though I wonder if they'll have a new GBATemp account now! I also hear many good things about them so I may try them in the future. Good luck to them!

Though I did notice they spelled "Edge", "Egde" on their website on their front page. Just thought I should point that out.


----------



## oxenh (Apr 24, 2009)

i never buy anything from there before, but i´m planning to upgrade from my ds to a dsi so maybe i should take a look in the site


----------



## GamerzInc (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats on the new site, name change, and update.  Thanks for keeping gbatemp ad free too.


----------



## icewarp (Apr 24, 2009)

I never bought from them before but now seems a good time to take a look on the store. Good luck for the new store!


----------



## bighurt (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck with the new direction


----------



## lyjman1 (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the new name a lot better than Dealwoot, it just sounds more serious. Grats for them!


----------



## Zagatto (Apr 24, 2009)

I stopped by the site and checked things out.  That is a really nice layout where it's easy to find everything you are looking for.
Just be careful shipping those R4s to Japan.


----------



## jkdog855 (Apr 24, 2009)

What a great idea for starting off the new site. I like to browse their offerings occasionally. Best of luck to their sites future with its new name.


----------



## lumi (Apr 24, 2009)

So, no rule against "first post"ers?

Even if I don't win, I've got some gamer cousins. It's been enough time to get rid of my old R4 and acquire a new flash cart!

Thanks GBAtemp.net and GameByGame.com!


----------



## swimmeringer (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmmmmm..... never bought from these guys before but if they're as good as everyone says I'll definately check them out. Free is always a great promotion!


----------



## golden (Apr 24, 2009)

This is very nice and also it's nice now that they changed their name to reflect their products. Hope they have great success in the future.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 24, 2009)

After DSi has a price-drop, I'll be looking into getting a DSi flashcart. As long as Gamebygame stays one of GBAtemp's affiliate, they'll be in my list of "potential places to buy a flashcart from." =]


----------



## Defiance (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks!  Seems like a trustworthy site!  I may buy from them in the future, depending on how the reviews are.


----------



## TheStump (Apr 24, 2009)

smart move with the name change.  Support the stores that support GBAtemp, keeping these businesses alive keeps GBAtemp adfree.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 24, 2009)

Oooh. That's real nice of them to have this giveaway.

Best of luck to their new site!


----------



## lavachoke (Apr 24, 2009)

I must add that dealwoot was a great place to shop at.  i shupport them 100%.
gamebygame.com is just eaisier to remember and spell to those who never heard of it before.
best of luck to them!!


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 24, 2009)

Aww, I liked DealWoot better! But this new name gives off the impression that they're a gaming items site, not some random cheap deal site on the net, so I guess we all win either way! Now if only they start selling cheap 360s...


----------



## xero (Apr 24, 2009)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> After DSi has a price-drop, I'll be looking into getting a DSi flashcart. As long as Gamebygame stays one of GBAtemp's affiliate, they'll be in my list of "potential places to buy a flashcart from." =]


Pretty much the same here.  The waiting game is hard to play but feels good if you win.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 24, 2009)

As always GBAtemp and their affiliates are awesome for doing things like this.


----------



## sueil (Apr 24, 2009)

When my friend wanted to get a DSi and needed a card I sent him to dealwoot. Few weeks later he is enjoying his DSi and everyone is very happy.


----------



## bladerx (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice new name, great online store, congratulations for your great service and selection.


----------



## jwcgator (Apr 24, 2009)

Haha, I enjoy this site.


----------



## akuchan (Apr 24, 2009)

Ohh sounds like a cool site, my check them out later


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 24, 2009)

I never knew about this site. If this place is that great, it's my new online store for gaming stuff!


----------



## Carnivean (Apr 24, 2009)

The firmware section would be good... If it worked. Oh well, go go contest.


----------



## anandjones (Apr 24, 2009)

Dealwoot's link were one of the sites I would give to members wanting to buy a flashcart on another popular forum. I am proud to say I can give GameByGame.com instead


----------



## MistahJelly (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats on the new site, hopefully it will attract even more customers to buy from it.


----------



## Seyiji (Apr 24, 2009)

Saw this news a couple of days ago on the dealwoot site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the best though since it reminded me too much of dealextreme and woot.com


----------



## DarkMatt (Apr 24, 2009)

Good name - prefer it to dealwoot actually


----------



## Serafim (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice website seems very complete, congratulations. Hope those links on the firmware section get updated soon


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 24, 2009)

I would really love to acquire one of the three acekard 2i, 2gb microSD, and DSi screen protector sets.


----------



## Justin121994 (Apr 24, 2009)

lmao that many  pages lol everyone wants to win(lol so do i =p)


----------



## Lastly (Apr 24, 2009)

Dealwoot.... uhhhh... I mean GamebyGame is one of the best site there is on the webs. Order from them a couple of times and was impress by the speed of their *free shipping* which shipped to be in three days. I have nothing else other to say except that GameByGame is amazing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## progaor06 (Apr 24, 2009)

hope i win heres my post to enter into the contest


----------



## thegreengiant (Apr 24, 2009)

Dealwood is were i buy all my ds gear. I have purchase 3 cyclones, 2 Acekard 2i. I will continue to buy from here, and if u dont buy from gamebygame what is ur problem? Help a brother out.


----------



## Translucentbill (Apr 24, 2009)

NOO, CHANGE?! I am allergic to change!! [/sarcasm]
I have ordered from GamebyGame(Dealwoot) a large amount and times and i give them my un-dying gratitude. 
LONG LIVE GamebyGame!

Plus i need a new flashcart, i just bought a dsi but didnt have enough for an acekard2i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
To the 3 who get it, congratulations! :]


----------



## kylehaas (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, that's great! Good job DealWoot!
I've never won a drawing in my entire life, though.


----------



## Splych (Apr 24, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I never really liked professional names. But their new name does sound like it is more of a game store now. Dealwoot sounds like a store that has awesome deals that'll make you woot xDD


----------



## PKInferno (Apr 24, 2009)

I never actually bought my 1st flashcard (it was a gift), so actually visiting a site that sells these products is nice. If I need another flashcard I'll keep these guys in mind.


----------



## webyugioh (Apr 24, 2009)

Website looks very nice, though I can't say I've been on it before.
Either way who ever coded the website should get props.


----------



## Elmo_2xtreme (Apr 24, 2009)

Well I was just about to buy something from a different site but this got my attention. I will check out this new website first before i make my final desicion. Congratulations GamebyGame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (That Acekard2i sounds nice too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Smashingblue (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking forward to the continued partnership between gbatemp and gamebygame.com. Also figured I'd throw my hat in the ring for a chance to win.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Apr 24, 2009)

The new name is much better, it makes me not think of woot.com now. The name is kind of creative too


----------



## Sychophantom (Apr 24, 2009)

Hrm. Site reminds me of another, but I may give it a try on payday. Trying to get my girlfriend interested in homebrew. (No perverted thoughts intended)


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice to see that they changed their name. I once visited the site before and found some really good DS accessories.


----------



## HopOnRocks (Apr 24, 2009)

Even though my chances of winning are pretty slow. I might go ahead and order from the site if I don't win. The prices seem pretty fair and I'm been looking to get something for the DSi


----------



## Blebleman (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the new name. I might order from them someday, provided shipping fees aren't too high.


----------



## DeathExodus (Apr 24, 2009)

Try for my luck! haha


----------



## DrYHeLL (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree with you Blebleman. The new name is easily remembered and not to "cheesy". Plus this whole contest really is a great way to promote their evolution.

Always great to see stores (yes online stores too) evolve in these harsh times.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm, I've never heard of this place until today, might as well check it out.


----------



## Daxionan (Apr 24, 2009)

It's nice to see more competitors, but dealextreme kinda kills every other websites with its agressive prices


----------



## -K1- (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the new name and it looks like i found another place to buy some accessories for my ds


----------



## webjedi (Apr 24, 2009)

The son needs a new CycloDS but this would be cool too...


----------



## ProgMetalGuy (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm. I'll have to check the new site out; I never cared for the old GUI. Has their selection changed at all? I usually use DX, but if DealWoot's improved, I might have to try 'em out...


----------



## fedgerama (Apr 24, 2009)

I never even realized that DealWoot was a partner with gbatemp. I wish you good luck with the new name. Though I've never bought anything from DealWoot (the prices at DX are too cheap to resist), I might now.

PS: I love the title of this thread.


----------



## Rebellion (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, wow. I feel kinda bad; first time I've heard of this site.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, good luck with GamebyGame!


----------



## MysteriousCookie (Apr 24, 2009)

What was wrong with their old name, it was an ok name
but Gamebygame still is ok, but the new name make it sound like they only sell official games ( Not flash cards for "homebrew" purposes


----------



## bennyboy371 (Apr 24, 2009)

I kind of liked the "woot," you know? Granted, I didn't like the GUI at the time... I believe I visited them once before. I think I'll give it another look see.


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 24, 2009)

It's where I got my CycloDS along with some free gifts (screen protector, Pokemon charm/screen cleaner).  Great prices and fast shipping.  As long as the only thing changing is the name I'll be back again.


----------



## jan777 (Apr 24, 2009)

nice!!! even though i never went to their site before,i just found out their huge collection of flash cart!

maybe when i finally get a dsi  (and money) i'll order a flash cart there, assuming my parents allow me

i assume all those flash cart suppliers here get their supplies at  dealwoot/s] gamebygame because of the fast service


----------



## eagle128 (Apr 24, 2009)

I liked the old name better but if the service stays the same it's all good. Shipping was unbelievably fast I'v received things before i'd even thought of tracking it the first time.


----------



## snorbitz (Apr 24, 2009)

Fantastic Site, Wish them luck with the rebranding.....It's always risky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS...


GBAtemp Rocks!!!


----------



## ricera10 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd totally buy these anyway if I could afford one!


----------



## War (Apr 24, 2009)

DealWoot was a great site to buy flashcarts from, and I'm sure the service will continue to improve with the new revamp!


----------



## Eon-Rider (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations on the opening of the new website Dealwoot or should I say GameByGame. I would order from your website if I actually lived in the US but since I don't I can't get access to the great prices of many of your items. =\

Best wishes to you in the future.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, nice Pokemon reference in the title.


----------



## fathawg (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the new name. If all else remains the same that, will be great.


----------



## dogm23 (Apr 24, 2009)

Great site that I recommended to a family and friends.  Happy to hear they're improving themselves with this move.


----------



## alltooamorous (Apr 24, 2009)

To be honest, I never really liked the name 'DealWoot'. GamebyGame seems to fit better


----------



## hankchill (Apr 24, 2009)

What better thing to say but "w00t", eh~heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very nice of em to have this contest too. What I'm not posting just because I want to enter!?


----------



## a2h (Apr 24, 2009)

May I note that the logo doesn't have anti-aliasing?

Otherwise, looks great!

Looking forward to seeing the announcements.


----------



## nokillmonkeys (Apr 24, 2009)

I've heard of you guys before, but I've never actually checked you out!  I'll be sure to do so the next time I need a SDHC or something like that


----------



## Izzy011 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ive never bought from here...
But I'm looking at the prices and they are pretty reasonable


----------



## dango (Apr 24, 2009)

congrats on the new site!


----------



## Loop (Apr 24, 2009)

"Game by Game" is a much better name
Site looks nice & I always take notice if GBATemp recommends a reseller!!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## richard.brooksid (Apr 24, 2009)

I have purchased CycloDS carts from DealWoot in the past so I will defiantly be checking out the new look-n-feel of their new site/name.  My ordering experience was very positive too by the way; I fully recommend them to anyone interested in getting their 1st or 101st item for gaming.

Thanks dealwoot/gbatemp


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll probably recommend this site to friends if they want flashcards in the future.

: )

Hmmm... I really want an Acekard 2 now. Not sure if I should get it though


----------



## Shanon (Apr 24, 2009)

Everyone seems to recommend them so I will buy my next card from the new site!


----------



## zelgadis (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice site, and always great to see a company that is doing well start a new with more compassion!
This is also a nice contest as it is easy and got me to log back in after being turned into a lurker recently haha.  Hope I like many others win!! I would love to be able to replace my old 2 slot m3 >


----------



## TheBigL1 (Apr 24, 2009)

It's funny, I don't think I've ever heard of DealWoot or GameByGame, but that's probably because I don't visit GBAtemp very often. It would be nice to have a compatible flashcart if I ever decide to get a DSi though. Up to now I've been happy with my CycloDS cart. I do take a peek here every now and again to see what new homebrew stuff is in the works, like that awesome port of Doom.


----------



## Untouchable757 (Apr 24, 2009)

they are a excellent site for those who have never used them. I would highly recommend them over most sites when it comes to buying flashcarts


----------



## Ventus (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice way of receiving both visits to their site as well as posts in the forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do they sell the newest batch of Acekards? Because I'm thinking of returning mine and buy it somewhere else due to lag.


----------



## darkdreamr (Apr 24, 2009)

"something constructive!"

i mean.. i was just told to say that right?   so there we go.. i said it.. do i win?  yay!!!     no seriously thou. Dealwoot is awsome very fast with the shipping and reasonable pricing. good packaging too!    this place is going to change the way you look at buisness.. or my name isnt Billy Mays..  well.. i mean.. its not.. but still.. the stuff i said above was true..  its good stuff.. quality i tell you.. 100% extreme.. or .. radical.. or whatever them kids say now at days..    do they still say skivlicious?  .. oh.. wait thats 2014.. crap! now my covers blown..   (pulling out flashy memory eraser)  (poof)  yes..  "something constructive!"    i said it.. does that mean i win?


----------



## SolarKnight777 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have heard about this site, but have never bought anything. Does anyone know if they accept money-order? If not then I will probably sign up for paypal in the future. Cheers for the change!


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't really know what I think about the name change.  I can see why they did it, since Dealwoot doesn't really say "DS homebrew" and GamebyGame does.  But I've gotten used to the Dealwoot name.  It's like if they changed every Walmart in the world to something else.

Also, I really hope I win.  It may convince me to finally upgrade to a DSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Scathraax (Apr 24, 2009)

Love the new name, love the website even more!
I don't think I'd make my flash card purchases anywhere else.


----------



## hanman (Apr 24, 2009)

hmmm...GameByGame certainly sounds more reputable than DealWoot, at least by my estimation.


----------



## samuraibunny (Apr 24, 2009)

Seems like a really nice site to purchase gaming things... Where are they based? I usually buy from DealExtreme, even though they are in half the globe away, they have cheap prices.

But if GameByGame is closer, I might consider them next time...


----------



## Yetome (Apr 24, 2009)

I've heard plenty of good things about Dealwoot, Gamebygame definitely makes it seem more 'game' oriented for lack of a better word.


----------



## monkey12345 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dealw00t was a good name but personally i like gamebygame better it sounds more majestic...







 wo is this captain olimar...


----------



## noobygamer (Apr 24, 2009)

Well the new name is definitely more gaming oriented (and that's a good thing!)
But DealWoot still sounds more appealing..


----------



## striderx (Apr 24, 2009)

I will definitely be visiting the new site.  Great service and fast delivery to the USofA!

Way to go DealWo... er, ah "GameByGame"!!

striderx


----------



## KingBlank (Apr 24, 2009)

I had never heard of this site before i always used bamboo gaming but this site looks Great!
I super hope i win this because i just bought a DSI! Horray :yaydsi: (hehehe see the "i")


----------



## AK8 (Apr 24, 2009)

I've been thinking about buying a new flashcart.  
After seeing this thread, it looks like Dealwoot/GamebyGame is a reliable place to buy from. I should place an order soon =D


----------



## Glacius0 (Apr 24, 2009)

I always thought they were kind of expensive, especially compared to dealextreme. But at least their shipping is faster. This is a smart way for them to promote their site btw. Really, how much are they paying for this? 3 cards that are roughly $15, 3 2GB cards that are maybe $8, and a screen protector that's maybe worth $2. That's $75 in total for three days of constant attention because this topic will keep getting bumped to the top. Maybe I shouldn't have posted out of principle


----------



## Link5084 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, I've dealt with Dealwoot and they have the best customer service. Glad to see the name change.

I look forward to dealing with them again in the future. They are by far the #1 flashcart team in the market.


----------



## crim009 (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome site,

Usually more active members win these kinds of contests, but if I win, you will prove me wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TY!


----------



## blu9987 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have honestly never heard of dealwoot but I just checked out gamebygame.com and I'm impressed by the free shipping and no tax.  Prices are pretty competitive as well.  I'll be sure to buy from here next time I need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 24, 2009)

Heh, I still remember when Dealwoot was new, and people were asking if it was a legit site.  Glad to see how far it's come by being a reliable seller.


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 24, 2009)

blu9987 said:
			
		

> I have honestly never heard of dealwoot but I just checked out gamebygame.com and I'm impressed by the free shipping and no tax.  Prices are pretty competitive as well.  I'll be sure to buy from here next time I need
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Free shipping you say  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I am always fond of free shipping so I will go out of my way to check out the site next time im in the market for something gaming related.

Cheers.


----------



## championskill (Apr 24, 2009)

The prices are pretty good


----------



## Virgil (Apr 24, 2009)

That explains why I last clicked on it, it didn't load...Oh well, seems like the site is running very well! Can not wait to do purchase from it soon (I have done business with a few of the affiliates, and yeah they run very well xD.).


----------



## kevincharles (Apr 24, 2009)

I personally think it was a great idea that they have "evolved" as a company because there are alot of top notch sites out that that love to compete, trying to have the best prices and everything but having them make some changes in service and quality and everything really puts them on top of everyone else.

ive bought only one item from that site back when it was dealwoot, its a really nice site. nothing to complain about. the prices are kinda higher but i really don't mind because i know its a legit site. they also have alot of nice reviews and i think the fact that they are making it better with make more customers want to purchase from them and will put them above all other gaming sites. they also carry the latest in gaming needs.

good stuff GameByGame. i hope that you guys are successful in the future. i think im going to check out alot of the items they offer and become a regular customer


----------



## Anakir (Apr 24, 2009)

lol all it takes is a comment? Then i guess this already counts haha.

Gamebygame definitely sounds better than dealwoot in my opinion. Definitely catches the attentions of gamers since the title itself does have the word game in it. Good luck with the e-business.


----------



## BeyondRamo (Apr 24, 2009)

That's awesome that they changed there name. GamebyGame sounds then DealWoot (which seems like a combo of DealExtreme and Woot lol). Awsome website btw.


----------



## PanzerWF (Apr 24, 2009)

Haha, catchy topic title.

Anywho, I'll check this site out when I need another flash cart. Which will hopefully be never because Acekard 2 ftw.


----------



## Trune (Apr 24, 2009)

It's only free shipping within the US, but the prices for Aus shipping arn't too bad at $16.00, alot of places charge alot higher for same sized packages.


----------



## akodinito (Apr 24, 2009)

Have looked at their products but haven't bought anything from them yet.

I guess with the catchy name, a lot more people including me would be enticed to buy from them


----------



## Martiin (Apr 24, 2009)

I wonder if I can keep it DealWoot by disturbing its evolution process..
But NO! 
Cause their new name is smexshi
It separates the boys from the men.
Now I won't think its similar to DealExtreme, which it never was imo...


----------



## SNESGamer (Apr 24, 2009)

I havn't been to deal woot before, the new name change got my attention so I looked, not a bad site. Nice new name.


----------



## kennypu (Apr 24, 2009)

whoa, i didn't know there was a US seller o.O I might go buy something from here xD


----------



## denpanosekai (Apr 24, 2009)

GameByGame is a million time better than GameWoot!

Seen a typo in your FAQ page:

" We offer FREE domestic shipping and is located in Sunny California."

I assume you mean ARE instead of IS. And there's my _constructive criticism _


----------



## Kewne (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice, it's always good to have a "new" shop, and they ship worldwide too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## chaoskid42 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice name change.  I had never even heard of the site and thought it was related to woot.com for a second.  The new name makes much more sense considering what they sell.


----------



## ddp127 (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL, in less then one day 21 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to bad that they only ship free in US


----------



## linkje (Apr 24, 2009)

the new name is better it gets more attention from gamers because the word gamer is in the name.


----------



## NightKry (Apr 24, 2009)

Evolving somehow always reminds me of Pokemons evolving...
I've never been to dealwoot... at least gamebygame sounds better... haha.


----------



## kimit (Apr 24, 2009)

game by game? hmm i think that totally beats deal woot all though the woot was quite catchy


----------



## chevalp (Apr 24, 2009)

GameByGame have a seriously nice site.


----------



## crappyt (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm nice and hope that this post will get me the goodies..

Was that constructive enough?


----------



## Count Duckula (Apr 24, 2009)

New name sounds a lot better than DealWoot IMO.


Freebies are always welcome.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 24, 2009)

*Press B to cancel the evolution*

I don't like the new name, tbh.
GameByGame is kinda .... meh, I prefer DealWoot. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Harry Potthead (Apr 24, 2009)

The new Name sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the Name DealWoot wasn't so bad at all


----------



## zeromac (Apr 24, 2009)

im the complete oppisate i think this is a great name instead of "DealWoot" i mean, when ur telling ur friends about the site its much more casual to say "gamebygame" then "DealWOOT" in my opinion


----------



## Russ Meter (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats. I will definitely check out this site.


----------



## Gnat (Apr 24, 2009)

I do prefer the new name, although the first one sounded funnier.


----------



## ersatz100 (Apr 24, 2009)

liking the go green features!


----------



## ScarsofLink (Apr 24, 2009)

Game by Game seems intresting as a new name. Dealwoot sounded more appealing tho.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesometastic.
Being broke sucks tho :/


----------



## mik3andik3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome! go dealwoot ^-^b
bought a supercard from them a whiles ago ~ awesome site =D


----------



## sanghoku (Apr 24, 2009)

nice to see some businesses are trying to get ahead these days... don't really like the new game (kinda reminds me of the old tv series 'step by step' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) but you can't win them all, right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I certainly wish them all the best, i've been really satisfied by their service, and so are my friends who got their stuff at dealwoot after i recommended them...


----------



## Another World (Apr 24, 2009)

some of these relaunches bring with them an influx of new merchandise which is never what the customers expect. i hope they remain focused on the original product, customer base, and quality service. i wish them luck!

-another world


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 24, 2009)

I love the new name as I always thought of DealWoot being just a generic gadgets place like dealextreme. I would just like to ask about the shipping fees in regards to Australia because from the sounds of it, it is slightly more expensive while we already have 2 good sites to order from, bamboogaming and ozmodchips. So my question is, how are you going to attempt to gain a foothold in Australia. I am well aware that as an American based buisness, you probably dont care but it is something I would like to know.


----------



## mobad (Apr 24, 2009)

I must say, I like the new name.
Either way it's still a great place to buy.


----------



## timehawk (Apr 24, 2009)

Truthfully, I've never ordered from them before, but seeing their stock, they do have quite a wide selection.
DealWoot to GamebyGame.  Hmm I think the name change is good.

I'm guessing they have good service.  Anyone have any comments on their service?  (Based on experience of course)


----------



## spinteews (Apr 24, 2009)

for the win, who doesn't want to win free stuff?


----------



## cardtrix (Apr 24, 2009)

I've never bought anything from them before.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 24, 2009)

Great site and a great contest. Good luck to everyone (but especially me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## hi2330 (Apr 24, 2009)

Never bought there before but this is a nice giveaway


----------



## DaDAM (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice a giveaway! Hope I win. Never did buy from DealWoot but I heard great things from them.


----------



## Shebang (Apr 24, 2009)

A new site launch is always exciting (and very likely has been hard work for them).

And of course I`d like to win - my lil' sister would love it - just got her new DSi having upgraded from an old NDS.

Thanks,
shebang


----------



## jerbz (Apr 24, 2009)

incredible idea! will be checking out your site alot more often now


----------



## m_kha (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice name, more appealing.
Never checked the site before.

* Checking now *


----------



## pitoui (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats on the name change.

Will check you guys out soon.


----------



## Domination (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice name. 

*checks out the website with cool name*


----------



## Filler (Apr 24, 2009)

Never bought from DealWoot before because of shops that are a little closer to home, 
but I have nothing but great things about it.

I don't really like the new name though. Maybe there is a reason behind it but the
name DealWoot was so much better because it immediately told you what the site
would bring. And that is, of course, "w00t what a deal!".


----------



## Cortador (Apr 24, 2009)

Haven't bought anything there yet, but will most likely be trying something out now.

from what i've seen so far, the new layout of the website is pretty good.


----------



## Devante (Apr 24, 2009)

I think you guys did the right choice.

Focusing on games on a gaming website is definitely better than trying to be a jack of all trades.

Good luck with your website!

P.S. Count me in the raffle!


----------



## Morganti (Apr 24, 2009)

Deal Woot changing names is pretty awesome, I got my EZ FLash Vi and two Itouch from them quickly and efficiently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!

~D~


----------



## A-Z (Apr 24, 2009)

its good to see sum ppl are doin ok in the recession!


----------



## Laboei (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the new name very much and wish you a good new start with it
Best wishes from me!
Laboei


----------



## manaphy4ever (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice name congrats


----------



## Syman (Apr 24, 2009)

the new name sounds more appealing to "gamers" and is also more condusive to the items they sell.

Good luck with the site.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 24, 2009)

i have been looking at dealwoot gamebygame lately but the delivery charges over powered me
as has already been mentioned they should make a store in Europe it would be very good


----------



## ff7_freak (Apr 24, 2009)

New name sounds good.


----------



## NetoSenpai (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice name change, dealwoot made me think it was the same as the woot only site that sells stuff fast, now I know who's the good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw the draw will be on my birthday, hope I get lucky xD


----------



## DKAngel (Apr 24, 2009)

Least the name sounds better for being able to find the place =]


----------



## wii_go (Apr 24, 2009)

wonderfull idea to offer an Acekard 2i to this brand new opening, hope i can win like all members og gbatemp.


----------



## shaosam (Apr 24, 2009)

Not sure how I feel about the name, but at least it's unique.


----------



## Escher0 (Apr 24, 2009)

Never heard of this site, I'll have to check it out for my next purchase.


----------



## argi73 (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck with the new store!  :-)


----------



## Barta (Apr 24, 2009)

Great new name en nice site. Good luck!


----------



## superrob (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm... well... not very cheap.. but atleast their products are geniue and not fakes like the cheap dealextreme ones xd


----------



## gamekool (Apr 24, 2009)

not sure if i also qualify for the prize...but this is a celebrate..so..whatsever


----------



## kesadisan (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats guys! I often view your site always supplied something better than other site.
Well depsite all I found that GameByGame was the first site that offer free delivery. It must be hard to deliver it worldwide then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway the new addition is a bit cool.


----------



## ndsbob (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks good. 
I never bought at this store but i'll have a look...


----------



## crashtron (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Tsuchy (Apr 24, 2009)

Yay congrats as well, I'm hoping that you're site will be better than most other places. I been meaning to order something new anyways and new good site to recommend to my friends and family about. Looking foward to ordering something in the future


----------



## Esoth (Apr 24, 2009)

Being in australia, i've always used australian sites (like bamboogaming), but i suppose i'll also take a look at this site now...  I've heard good things about dealwoot, so hopefully they're still good.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 24, 2009)

I have known this site for a few years.
Almost always used it for all my gaming needs.
To tell the truth, i received my old R4 from here too....
Good times.....
Nice to know that it is changing, getting better, and better, and better....
DealWoot...no, GameByGame, may thy forever get new and better customers and money, and may thy lay the foundation of a new gaming experience!
ALL HAIL GAMEBYGAME!
THE MOST GENEROUS ONLINE SHOPPING SERVICE EVER!
PS: ...does this count as constructive?


----------



## KamuiX (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh nice i didn't know about the site. If i don't win in the contest i'll buy a dsi flash from there.....or wait a little bit later for the new gen flashcards


----------



## Skye07 (Apr 24, 2009)

Always a good thing when there's another flash card website that takes a new start. Good luck to them!


----------



## KirovAir (Apr 24, 2009)

I liked dealwoot more, it was a special name.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, great service. Got my first flashcard from dealwoot.


----------



## GamingRamen (Apr 24, 2009)

i just brought my acekart from gamewoot. I guess game by game is a better name then gamewoot.


----------



## mcsdoode (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats on the new name! Good to see awesome businesses doing well amidst this horrid economy. : )


----------



## bdcool187 (Apr 24, 2009)

I think the new website name sounds great. I'll check this site out to order something.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2009)

Only if I had a credit card...I would be able to shop stuff online


----------



## poke50uk (Apr 24, 2009)

See.. nice reliable website - 
shame there's a total lack of info for international customers : s


----------



## Hebus San (Apr 24, 2009)

mainnine said:
			
		

> how are these guys for UK delivery?



I dont know for UK, as i live in France, but there isn't any problem to get what you ordered fast and cheap here.
Great job guys, and nice new name.

Keep goin' on.


----------



## Mailyfesux (Apr 24, 2009)

Grats! I'll be looking forward to it. :]


----------



## Darminator (Apr 24, 2009)

WOOT! 

Sounds like a plan, same great service just a brand new name... Keep up the great work!
Giving away stuff to promote? Genius! Cant wait til Cyclo team bring out a DSI capable card, but til then Acekard works and if I can win one for free, BONUS! 
Thanks guys, keep up the great work!
Dar


----------



## bimbas (Apr 24, 2009)

That´s a really good site. Why didn´t I know about it sooner when I was buying my screen protectors? Anyway, I´ll look more into it. Seems there are many things a true NDS fan needs.


----------



## bug2000 (Apr 24, 2009)

Changing the name... Never really figured that.
DealWoot still sounds like it's deals related which is probably what it is. Deals about games that is.
So yeah, you could change the name, but then you lose the option to sell other stuff as a primary option. But then again, if all you want to sell is games related stuff, then there really isn't a problem with that.

^ Does that even make sense to anyone but me?

The prices do look a bit high for me. But maybe it's because it ships faster than where I ordered from...


----------



## HtheB (Apr 24, 2009)

so it's Game, by Game.... for gamers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe Congratulation with the nice new name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wish you the best


----------



## soulfire (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulation with the nice new name 
good luck and make some big time money


----------



## maako (Apr 24, 2009)

If I had 2 AK2i I'd aught to buy 2 DSi too, hehe..
Keep up the good work!
/M


----------



## TomMannCenturia (Apr 24, 2009)

Would have been nice to lower postage prices to Europe rather than a name change. Maybe that will be part of the evolution too.


----------



## Tenshi_MKII (Apr 24, 2009)

I really do hope they will lover the prices of M3DS Real so when it's combined with shipping, it's not as expensive >_


----------



## icetrix (Apr 24, 2009)

The new site looks pretty awesome. Name sounds better 2.


----------



## Kingfield (Apr 24, 2009)

Free shipping is pretty good, and also with decent prices, not bad, bookmarked for when i'll be getting my M3i Realy


----------



## BurlyEd (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought an EVO from DealWoot a few months ago.
Everyhing went well.
I hope I can buy an EVOi or an EDGEi from GameByGame soon.


----------



## Tokas (Apr 24, 2009)

Great new name. Sound alot more serius.


----------



## IntRed (Apr 24, 2009)

Great initiative, and great re-launch to by the way.


----------



## Mafusto (Apr 24, 2009)

Lawl even the name change cant let me order stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway the name is beter now


----------



## DAZA (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds good to me, a nice relaunch and you get a chance to win some top notch gear, what a result, 

Go GameByGame.com  WHHHOOOO


----------



## caffeinekid (Apr 24, 2009)

I always liked the original store name, but I guess changing it makes it sound a bit less "nerdspeak". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woot *is* a great word though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with the makeover guys.


----------



## twisteddeeds (Apr 24, 2009)

good luck a good choice of name. I enter competitions all the time and never win... aw well good luck guys


----------



## nafebrown (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats on the relaunch guys. Am ashamed to say Ive never heard of you before but after this great competition I'll be sure to make you my Premier Retailer for all things gaming!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 24, 2009)

Where did my post disappear too?! It was on pages 2-6! ;-;


----------



## moozxy (Apr 24, 2009)

they should let me win because it's the day after my birthday


----------



## papyrus (Apr 24, 2009)

I guess names arent dat constant.


----------



## Isabelyes (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL For one moment i thought you called yourself "Gameboy"!

Well, anyway, good luck, and here's hoping you'll sell a lot!


----------



## vvedge (Apr 24, 2009)

I should say I prefer the name dealwoot, I think it has more impact, even if it's not game related.

On a side note : is anyone allowed to enter the drawing or only US resident ?


----------



## Ryohai (Apr 24, 2009)

Seriously ?! So, I'm going to get a DSi right now ! (wonder if the DSLite==>DSi offer is still possible)
Didn't know about this store but i'll chek sometimes for more infos.
Thanks GBATemp !


----------



## Trident Boy (Apr 24, 2009)

--deleted--


----------



## The4thDoctor (Apr 24, 2009)

I never heard of them before.  I guess I should take a look at their site to see what they have!


----------



## cmdixon (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 24, 2009)

Do you know how stress-relieving it is to just browse these forums after studying for a braincrunching midterm on semiconductor physics?

*enters raffle*


----------



## toguro_max (Apr 24, 2009)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> Really like the new name
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, i agree, the "DealWoot" name used to give the impression of an amateur site created with Frontpage Express >-p
But was a nice name, nevertheless...

When i was going to buy my R4, i just didn't buy from them becouse, as most of you, it was out of stock...

Good luck for them.


----------



## sekeli69 (Apr 24, 2009)

nice to have these guys back since it seems DSi flashcarts wont be coming anytime soon in my country so i just might order it from them!


----------



## Crazy-S (Apr 24, 2009)

*Nice name!!*



_*Congrats*_


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2009)

Alright cool!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Was looking around at certain websites but wasn't sure which one to go ahead with. Now I can use this without worrying since the members here all support it. I'll be sniffing around the webby then.

International Shipping ASAP? GameByGame FTW.

All the best to you guys and keep up the fantasic work!


----------



## signz (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, nice name and of course nice thing to give away those 3 sets. I hope I'll be one of the winners although I don't believe I'll be picked. But who knows. Good luck to me


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 24, 2009)

Not sure how constructive I could be in a topic over 400 posts but I'll give it a go. I don't know much about the store but neat little name change and the AK2i (or any current AceKard) is a fine card due to the wonderful AKAIO firmware.

Okay, that'll have to do.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, I like the new name.


----------



## psd (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats on the new name 

finally a contest from gba wich i can do flawless


----------



## xwing (Apr 24, 2009)

I've just visited the site. Its very nice to see "Go Green Survey"...
Good luck!


----------



## richardv (Apr 24, 2009)

Good improvement on the name. Good luck to them and also to me.


----------



## pitman (Apr 24, 2009)

I wish they were offering worldwide shipping.
They should update the site with international shipping rates.
I find it funny that they are offering "Firmware updates" for 5$.


----------



## Ahua_Keren (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm kinda like the "WOOT" name, but the new name is good too, it's selling "Game By Game" for us


----------



## unank (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck for the relaunching thing

so bad you coverage didn't include Indonesia. Otherwise I'm playing my DS Lite with CycloDS right now..

Hope you'll evolve your coverage too


----------



## vgshaman (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations on the new site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i've been looking for a Acekard 2i, and I think I'll be ordering from you.


----------



## kaizer ryo (Apr 24, 2009)

The name sounds kinda of weird.But who cares?

CONGRATS GAMEBYGAME


----------



## davidclay02 (Apr 24, 2009)

I great site already.  They were already truly amazing!  Congrats DealWoot!  I'll continue to use you and recommend you to all of my friends!


----------



## david432111 (Apr 24, 2009)

Great prizes! I hope I win.


----------



## icethegreat (Apr 24, 2009)

I've never bought from there, but I'll be checking out their stock now. It might have some nice things...
Anyways, thanks to the GamebyGame crew for this fancy loot!


----------



## budrow66 (Apr 24, 2009)

I think the new name is cool. Site looks great also.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 24, 2009)

GamebyGame is a great site for flash carts ive ordered lots of items from them and they had fast shipping and all itemes were genuine


----------



## inthegray (Apr 24, 2009)

Great decision on their part. Dealwoot always sounded a little generic to me.


----------



## wongjt86 (Apr 24, 2009)

wow. this site looks like a gr8 alternative to buying flash carts.


----------



## kingdee (Apr 24, 2009)

Deal woot was not a good  name, the new name is much better, so good, I am suprised it was not taken.


----------



## CyborgLizard (Apr 24, 2009)

Yo, Yo, Yo, DealWoot is in the house.
Yo, Yo, Yo, Deawoot's got the site, 
gotta click it with my mouse!
Yo, Yo, Yo, DealWoot is the main thing.
Yo, Yo, Yo, Deawoot's evolving!!!

I gotta reply to this thread before I go to bed; 
So I can get my Acekard and play it till I'm Dead.
What? Dealwoot? Nah It's gamebygame now, 
and they're givin' away loot!
Write, click "post" and then wait.
If your lucky GBAtemp will catch the bait.
Don't post twice son, and don't write no silly pun.
No foul language here, just havin' a little fun.

Check it, Check it, go run and tell your mom.
Cuz even she's gotta check out gamebygame dot com!

Peace


----------



## fabi280 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ohh cool competition, i just got my Nintendo DSi and i cant use any homebrew at it. So it comes at the right time for me, i hope ill win something.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 24, 2009)

Just had a look through their site, and prices and inventory look pretty good.  They seem to be jumping on organizing the DS vs DSi stuff faster than other sites.  I'll definitely give them a fair shake next time I'm in the market.


----------



## leinad (Apr 24, 2009)

I never visited DealWoot... there are dozen of other places to buy flashcards.
But "DealWoot" sounds better/funnier than "GameByGame" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





however, its just another try to get some attention, IMO ...


----------



## Camoi (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

A nice and very original way to launch a competition.
Hope it's only the beginning !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See you soon,
Camoi


----------



## creepingcreep (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree with other posts shame they don't have a site for Europe. They have a great selection of cards.


----------



## stefer (Apr 24, 2009)

Ah! I wasn't aware of Dealwoot/Gamebygame... i'll make sure to check them out!


----------



## xxRAG3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dealwoot (Now GamebyGame) is a really good site to buy items at a cheap price and fast shipping is thrown in as well. Good luck!


----------



## zabique (Apr 24, 2009)

Just checked http://www.gamebygame.com/ it's COOLio
I hope guys will update Firmware download page soon.


----------



## Lemeshianos (Apr 24, 2009)

So by posting here I just entered the competition right?


----------



## HomBoy1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just curious, does the acekard actually work for the DSi? I thought there were no flash cart solutions available yet?


----------



## garet12 (Apr 24, 2009)

well never heard of this shop i guess i should check it out


----------



## mada193 (Apr 24, 2009)

Site looks good, like others have said though it would be cool if they had a uk site or something


----------



## doyama (Apr 24, 2009)

I had always wondered if dealwoot was related to woot.com? More of a curiosity on my part.


----------



## Gwaith (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't think dealwoot and woot are related. Rather just a similar naming.


----------



## bathingapebape (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats on the new name!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 24, 2009)

Times are changing, Technology is changing, Names are changing, People Change 
Here's hoping this change is for the better


----------



## phyl0x (Apr 24, 2009)

I appreciate buying things from a website that lists their physical address (epecially since its in the US).   I've had bad experiences with other websites that were less forth coming on contact information.   Good job, hope all is going well in this crap economy.


----------



## MasterM (Apr 24, 2009)

I wonder if it will become biggest thread ever on GBAtemp.


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought my Cyclo from these guys, the cyclo + 2GB card + screen protectors is a great deal!


----------



## Akothegreat (Apr 24, 2009)

Game by Game sounds good, it will come in with customers


----------



## Jundeezy (Apr 24, 2009)

I love dealwoot..err GamebyGame.com it was..err *is* my favorite source of getting flash carts. So fast with shipping, I have already ordered 3 items and they all got to me within the week ordered.



BTW, I'm in for competition.


----------



## antimatter (Apr 24, 2009)

good luck with the site and many many customers!


----------



## Minox (Apr 24, 2009)

$32 for a Ak2.1? >_>

That's really pricy and so are the rest of the flashcarts available there. It may not be as expensive as local retailers, but it's still not cheap when it comes to online retailers.


----------



## SlashSpeed (Apr 24, 2009)

GamebyGame is a much suitable name for such a store. It's easier for gamers to find what they need or at least their site. At least this is how things works. Sadly many people now look only on the name of the various game sites or something similar to that. But that ain't right. First check it out, then judge it. And i must say, you have quite a good site there mates!

I'm in for competition too


----------



## Tsunii (Apr 24, 2009)

HomBoy1 said:
			
		

> Just curious, does the acekard actually work for the DSi? I thought there were no flash cart solutions available yet?


as far as i know it wont work on all dsi
only on some regions for now

but what i was wondering
am i able to use that card on a normal ds / dsl ?
or is it made for dsi only?


----------



## isamux (Apr 24, 2009)

I too am interested to know if any of the DSi flashcarts will be "backwards" compatible with the regular DS lites...

(also please count this for the competition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Sao Mortel (Apr 24, 2009)

God bless you all dealers that recognize the importance of gbatemp in our lives.


----------



## Anj (Apr 24, 2009)

Woot! DealWoot is evolving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think all DSi flashcarts are already compatible with DS light.


----------



## Weird0 (Apr 24, 2009)

congratulation guys!


----------



## noONE (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool seeing the site evolving, the shop is quite cheap, quick with the shipping and reliable as well, I'm sure I'll buy my next flashcard from them too, since i'm pleased with my (and 2 of the friends i recommended it to) past experiences with them!
Good luck with the new site/shop GameByGame!
(Thanks for the competetition too!)


----------



## Shinster (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, the new name is more sophisticated.
I hope I win so I can convince myself to get a DSi


----------



## NetShira (Apr 24, 2009)

What a Deal! Woot! (/snickers... just kidding.   Rock on guys   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## gatesphere (Apr 24, 2009)

Very cool, I've always supported this retailer.

Yay prizes!


----------



## Honeylover (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea.   I look forward in buying some new stuff from you soon..


----------



## chaotic_geo (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck to the guys at GameByGame. Hope to order from you lot in the future.


----------



## blink625 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice name Game By Game keep up the good work.


----------



## evening (Apr 24, 2009)

I've browsed Dealwoot before when I first started visiting GBA temp. I was impressed with their selection and pricing. Evolving into Game by Game can only mean bigger and better things for the store. Congratulations Game by Game!


----------



## Sstew (Apr 24, 2009)

Great site, Great contest, Really fast shipping!


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 24, 2009)

I personally think Game by Game is a better name than DealWoot because Game by Game tells you more about the contents of the store than DealWoot IMO

Also.. this thread is going to get more posts than the GTA Chinatown Wars release thread XD


----------



## NinjaGaijin (Apr 24, 2009)

Just wanted to throw in my 2 cents as well.  I have bought from dealwoot in the past and their service is great.  Now the name is easier to remember in my opinion =).

Thanks much!

Tim


----------



## darksx (Apr 24, 2009)

seems like a really great store. is the shipping free for worldwide? or is it just for certain place. /:

anyway, i still think DX has the cheapest deals for some of the flashcarts and they've got fast and free worldwide shipping. (:


----------



## --JoCa-- (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, I can see that the new name is more "professional", but I think the site design could be a little more smooth and clean (marquee ¬¬).

I don't really know about anything like sales or other stuffs, since I've never ordered from there. Don't know if I could also, being in Brazil and all...

But oh well


----------



## Gian (Apr 24, 2009)

Never ordered from there as well, but I know a bunch of folks who have.
GBG, nice acronym.


----------



## badbob001 (Apr 24, 2009)

Never knew about DealWoot, so this "advertising" really worked! And just in time for the DSi...


----------



## Krab (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds like Game by Game is going to have much success in the future, with all these positive responses eh?
Well, there goes my lurking spree.


----------



## mixinluv2u (Apr 24, 2009)

i bought from dealwoot before and it was a pleasant experience.  glad to know the name change is nothing to be worried about.  =)


----------



## adrianojbc (Apr 24, 2009)

Great DealWoot!!!
Congratulations for the good news!
Thanx!


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice to hear they've "evolved".

I was looking forward to buying some products from them- I mean, Dealextreme is just too slow with their shipping.

well, Gamebygame, I'll be buying from you soon!


----------



## Kriknav (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice change.  I like the new name, I think it better focuses on the target audience, or at least on the GBAtemp audience.


----------



## Kriknav (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## misterqqqface (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool contest!
I'll have to try out the site sometimes... I'll probably buy my acekard2i there...unless i win it for free, lol


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 24, 2009)

that sounds like a great contest! i love the idea!


----------



## RPG Hacker (Apr 24, 2009)

I have never ordered from that shop before, but it seems to be very good and reliable. If I hadn't already ordered my Acekard 2i, I would probably do that from there right now. Talking about the Acekard, I still haven't gotten mine. Ordered it about a week ago. Gnaaaah, waiting sucks


----------



## The Only Me (Apr 24, 2009)

hmm, I think this name is better than dealwoot, also, I hope they have those luminated Wii's soon.


----------



## jamesdiamond (Apr 24, 2009)

I really hope I win because at the moment I can't use my old R4 with my dsi and I can't get any homebrew from this website because I can't play it


----------



## punkyrule (Apr 24, 2009)

DealWoot to GamebyGame? Well, It has a very good catch! Nice promo you got there! Hope I win?


----------



## naxsquall (Apr 24, 2009)

The new name suits them, and it sounds cool.  I hope I win.


----------



## mario41001 (Apr 24, 2009)

I prefer the new name way better than dealwoot gonna check out the site now : D


----------



## testic-cancer (Apr 24, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Remember, we're a non profit and ad-free site


Except there are ads on the index page.  Change of business name = one more filename added to adblock+.


----------



## ryutheevilguy (Apr 24, 2009)

That's a nice idea to celebrate this new launch of gamebygame, I will see here for my next purchase.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 24, 2009)

Hopefully you guys continue to deliver some top-notch support!


----------



## gov78 (Apr 24, 2009)

i like the new name and an excellent promotion by the GamebyGame guys


----------



## Pcygigas (Apr 24, 2009)

If gamebygame ships to Singapore I might consider buying from them next time,
So this shop is centered towards nds only?


----------



## sakisds (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice one! Great site(i really like the name). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Even i don't win, i will buy an acecard for sure. I can't leave without a flashcard....(isn't it my first post? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## gaboumafou (Apr 24, 2009)

Giving away free things is always a good way to make promotion.

Thanks guys!


----------



## nonnonnon (Apr 24, 2009)

to be or not to be, that is the question!
hope i win!


----------



## nomis (Apr 24, 2009)

Goodluck with your progress ! Hopefully I can take advantage of it.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 24, 2009)

One of my friends buys stuff from them a lot, I am going to order some stuff from them in the near future too, I need a case and screen protectors for my DSi and I don't want to spend 30 bucks for one here when I can get one for a better price at Game By Game. I believe some of my past flash carts were ordered from Dealwoot though and I got em pretty quickly.


----------



## Maktub (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL, so many responses...

I liked dealwoot better. Sounded like "w000000tt". But I guess that name sells better


----------



## frazzledazzle (Apr 24, 2009)

i hope i win because i really need an acekard


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 24, 2009)

Haven't ordered from them before... Since I'm in norway, shipping would be expensive, so I just order from DealExtreme or a local webshop. I'd certainly order from them if shipping was cheaper.


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 24, 2009)

EDIT: Please delete this post - GBAtemp died while I was posting so it timed out and I refreshed


----------



## Ideal_ (Apr 24, 2009)

This is a great deal!  They need to be careful though if they keep giving things away people will love them, but they won't be able to do it for long  LoL


----------



## HaniKazmi (Apr 24, 2009)

Sure, this is posted the same day my acekard2i arrives. I personally prefer deelwoot too.


----------



## M3LV1N (Apr 24, 2009)

Woot! Good luck!


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Apr 24, 2009)

Maktub said:
			
		

> LOL, so many responses...
> 
> I liked dealwoot better. Sounded like "w000000tt". But I guess that name sells better



same with me. i like going woot! lol .gamebygame sounds good too.


----------



## omatic (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm glad for the name change / reboot. Frankly, "DealWoot" made no sense to me. I'm much more likely to buy from there now.


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm, this alone could give me a reason to buy a DSi. I have a DS Lite and Supercard but put off worrying about a DSi due to the fact I didn't feel like getting a new handheld AND flashcart. Well best of luck to the new GameByGame!


----------



## Marcel100 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dealwoot is evolving into good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In my opinion GameByGame is an ideal choice because it's easier to remember and it's related with games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good luck everyone!


----------



## thegame (Apr 24, 2009)

Have to go check it out, see woot all the fuss is about


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 24, 2009)

My CycloDS is gone, and Daddy needs a new flashcart!


----------



## maxdaling (Apr 24, 2009)

I've never heard of DealWoot, or GamebyGame as it is now called.  Now I do obviously, so that's another site I can count on for online transactions.  I just bought a bunch of stuff from DealExtreme, but I'll keep this new one in mind next time I need something, like an AceKard 2i for instance


----------



## ACaed (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm just about to purchase a DSi, so an Acekard 2i would hit the spot!


----------



## DEF- (Apr 24, 2009)

GameByGame is alot better than the old name, also the logo looks a bit better now. I like it


----------



## lolsjoel (Apr 24, 2009)

Well good luck with the site, GameByGame!  

I usually visit the sponsors/affiliates of GBAtemp whenever I'm interested in seeing the details of a new product, so I'll be sure to check out your new site since you're so generously donating some prizes.  Gotta love the bribes, right?  

Nah, that's great.  Good luck, guys!


----------



## maxdaling (Apr 24, 2009)

I've never heard of DealWoot, or GamebyGame as it is now called.  Now I do obviously, so that's another site I can count on for online transactions.  I just bought a bunch of stuff from DealExtreme, but I'll keep this new one in mind next time I need something, like an AceKard 2i for instance


----------



## Jei (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a friend who ordered from DealWoot some time ago, he reported that their customer service was great. I wonder if they got any better with all that name changing, GameByGame sounds better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Surely I'll look forward them next time I need a new screen protector


----------



## Tbone182a (Apr 24, 2009)

at least the new name will make Google like them more :-)


----------



## calgone (Apr 24, 2009)

Just checked out the new site.  Good to note that info on delivery internationally was pretty quickly apparent in the FAQ, although without knowing the specifics of the U.S. postal services I'm guessing you'd need to go all the way through to checkout before getting more of an indication.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 24, 2009)

it's a very good site but cuz of it's location it's kinda pricey but totally worth it
game by game... looks like a strange and sleek name cuz dealwoot was more like "Woot! we're open so let's like finalize a deal"
something along that line
about the competition... i don't think it's worth for me cuz i don't have a dsi nor i do want tht 2gb sandisk card that much


----------



## Junje (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice flashcart selection, but can't see myself ordering anything with shipping at $16 to UK with just a flashcart in the basket, what's that all about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can get the same product for half the price and free shipping at Dealextreme. Think they should look at their shipping charges if they want to get customers outside of the USofA


----------



## zapoqx (Apr 24, 2009)

I noticed the affiliates, but never really paid much attention since I got what I need.  However, I was thinking if I buy a DSi at some point, I might want to go back and check for a new flash cart or maybe find a good deal on a 16gb card (YAY VIDEOS/MUSIC/GAMES! Who needs a PSP right now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Checking the site out is interesting and has some decent deals.


----------



## outl4w (Apr 24, 2009)

I've never visit dealwoot, what a shame! There's really a nice selection of flashcards.
If avaibality is ok on products, it seems to be a nice shop!


----------



## takieda (Apr 24, 2009)

Just looked over the website and it looks very well laid out. It's easy to find everything that I wanted to look for. But I can't help but feel there should be more stuff on there. Perhaps I just need to deal with the fact that GBA is pretty much out now, but I was hoping to find another place that had the original M3's, oh well.

That being said, the prices, as everyone else has noted, are a bit higher than Deal Extreme, but at least it's located in the U.S. Other US residents can at least expect to get their products in a reasonable time frame now, now the week after week of waiting with DealXtreme (which some would argue, myself included, is worth it for the prices).


----------



## imyourxpan (Apr 24, 2009)

I think I bought my EZ Flash 3-in-1, great site and both names are awesome.


----------



## 0xCAFE (Apr 24, 2009)

Great brand change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I like it!


----------



## Drkchaos999 (Apr 24, 2009)

This is the kind of things I like to hear.  I always purchase anything to do with flashcarts from the now known as GameByGame.com.  I had just got my DSi and needed a new flashcart, so I hit up the ol' faithful Dealwoot.com and in about three days time I was playing my DS game collection on my DSi.

This giveaway is perfect timing for me because my brothers birthday is coming up next month and I have already bought him a DSi and I was going to buy him an Acekard 2i anyway, who knows I might get lucky.

Well I could tell you all about the awesomeness of this site, but I think everyone already knows.  Thanks to everyone at GameByGame.com for the great job they are doing.


----------



## FullMetalMega (Apr 24, 2009)

"GameByGame" eh? Not as catchy as "DealWoot", but I still like it.(They added a Firmware and Homebrew section?!)


----------



## dsrules (Apr 24, 2009)

Great Site, the name is alot more easier to remember, and "More FREE Shipping + No TAX !!!" is a PLUS!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## poipo32 (Apr 24, 2009)

I believe the new name is much better suited for what they sell, I always disliked the name dealwoot, I think it just sounds better as gamebygame.

And hosting a contest is very nice of them and a good marketing technique


----------



## brb286 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, not a bad site at all!  If I don't win this little contest here I'll be sure to pick up my DSi flashcart at gamebygame. Thanks!


----------



## Bridgy84 (Apr 24, 2009)

Great shop and thanks for helping to keep us ad free!


----------



## _Burai_ (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome website!!!!! and i love the new name!!!

I might as well buy stuff for my DSi here, and cool contest.
Even if i don't win i'll buy my flashcart from this website


----------



## jargus (Apr 24, 2009)

This site looks awesome! I'll definitely try ordering from them someday.


----------



## Rhazes (Apr 24, 2009)

It could be a good alternative to DX; I guess the shipping time would be a lot faster too. I'll be keeping an eye on this one for sure.


----------



## Melly (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool change!  The name suits the company much better.  Good luck on future business!


----------



## monaug5 (Apr 24, 2009)

This seems very interesting


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 24, 2009)

Like a lot of you already said, the name suits the site much better and it's easier to remember. Keep up the good work!


----------



## LifeThruOne (Apr 24, 2009)

Nobody ever sells Slot 2 devices anymore. I hope they do.


----------



## Firedrake1 (Apr 24, 2009)

It is so nice to know you guys are sticking around! Always a pleasure buying from you!


----------



## mocliamtoh (Apr 24, 2009)

It's a shame that the free shipping only applies to the mainland U.S.  That said, it seems like a good site to buy from.  

Now if only I had money to order something with...


----------



## lrwr14 (Apr 24, 2009)

never new about this site. is it better then dealxtream? does it do fast delivery? i might bookmark it for next time i need something.


----------



## Shuny (Apr 24, 2009)

Funny contest, let's try it


----------



## dfgged (Apr 24, 2009)

SWEET! Another contest! Hope I win this time, if not oh well. Whoever is competeing Good Luck!


----------



## sturmen (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome! I like the name a lot better.


----------



## X D D X (Apr 24, 2009)

Gamebygame does have a better ring to it. Free shipping is also great.
Thanks for offering the prizes!


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah I ordered a Battery From GooD old  Dealwoot one week and a week latter I got a package from Game By game  and the screen protectors even said it so I logged on to gamebygame.com and saw the explanation aka the name change. All in all i like the new name and have always loved the Online store plus they ship to me fast because they are located in my state.


----------



## AeroMaster (Apr 24, 2009)

I really want one of these because I want to give this as a gift to my friend.


----------



## Briankealing (Apr 24, 2009)

That's a nice site name - I think I'll buy from there sometime!


----------



## crazyshiza (Apr 24, 2009)

It makes sense since DealWoot has nothing to do with gaming.


----------



## noonaxe (Apr 24, 2009)

This is my second post in about 5 years, love the whole scene, keep up the good work.


----------



## Dexy (Apr 24, 2009)

I have to agree with the name change. It sounds good.


----------



## MatrixMaster3 (Apr 24, 2009)

The name change definitely is much better, and I wish the changed site the best in luck in getting new customers!


----------



## ragnamuffin (Apr 24, 2009)

It's my first time entering a contest on GBAtemp~ Anyway, I agree that GameByGame has a more professional ring to it, but DealWoot sounds so much funnier!


----------



## acg12xu (Apr 24, 2009)

I've bought from these guys before and when I had received defective product, they helped me out by providing a part from their own stock when the manufacturer wouldn't even help me.  I always recommend these guys and I wish them the best of luck with their new name!


----------



## snaai8 (Apr 24, 2009)

I never really buy'd something from dealwoot but i think that the name change is really good for the gaming market  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good Luck !


----------



## cornaljoe (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice, the name change does seem to give the site more appeal.  Good luck to them and all!


----------



## kire (Apr 25, 2009)

i just visited their website and it looks good


----------



## cheekmac (Apr 25, 2009)

I've bought from DealWoot a couple of times in the past. Always had fast shipping and good service from them. The new name is pretty cool. I hope they continue to do well!


----------



## Foie (Apr 25, 2009)

I like the new name


----------



## whatup777 (Apr 25, 2009)

Finally a great site to relieve all the others. I've been trying to get a decent,trustable site for my Acekard2i. This site seems really legit. Hope you guys to great.


----------



## KenShirou767 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think I heard of Dealwoot before maybe this upgrade will make me take a look.


----------



## Jonny9797 (Apr 25, 2009)

The next time I buy a slot-1 I will definitely check them out.  Nice to hear about the update!


----------



## Erizo (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice! I just hope the name change won't affect the traffic...

I liked the older name better, but this name seems more focused


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 25, 2009)

Interesting move. Also pretty good advertising for the site with the front page news.

Old name had more woot but new name is more professional sounding.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2009)

Look at all these one post pricks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would do the same


----------



## Great Chaicha (Apr 25, 2009)

I got my CycloDS Evolution from DealWoot two months ago, very good service, fast shipping, no complaints; But, as it has been said, the old name had more "wOOt", the new name sounds more focused, but i liked Woot better....

PS.
By the way, thanks for adding more accessories, the more the merrier!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Baker_Au (Apr 25, 2009)

Wonder why they changed their name? Hopefully I win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lil-devil (Apr 25, 2009)

lota people with only one post o.o;; anyways looking forward for nice deals there =]


----------



## AparoidX (Apr 25, 2009)

Hopefully you guys will have some good prices when the DSi flashcarts start to show up... I can't remember where I bought my CycloDS but I only remember getting ripped off. Good luck!


----------



## Ashbox (Apr 25, 2009)

got my CycloDs Evolution & my EzFlash 3in1 from them back when they were DealW00t

Best Ds Flashcard + DealW00t's free shipping =  FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hurray for them    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------
AparoidX .... dont be such a sourpuss


----------



## 999roy999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Honestly, I liked the old name better too, but it doesn't matter. As long as the same amount of service is provided, it's all good to me. And the new name isn't bad, it just isn't as cool as dealwoot.com (which name I suppose I like simply because it has "woot.com" in it).
Anyways good luck to the new site, hope it does well!


----------



## Kirby102 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just like to vouch my input in this also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good promo to gather interest in the new upgrade of the shop title to approach more users. This would keep me interested also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good job guys


----------



## Deathmore (Apr 25, 2009)

I've ordered from them before and it is slightly better than DX's shipping but when DX does it takes maximum of 3 Days to get into my country while I had to wait more than a week. If I lived in the US id use it more often


----------



## Devvar (Apr 25, 2009)

I wonder if they do international?


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 25, 2009)

Indeed what an interesting name.


----------



## caitsith2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Very awesome looking site. I may get a flash cart from there in the future.


----------



## takuya (Apr 25, 2009)

I didn't know this web site !
I'll check it right now


----------



## Fafnir (Apr 25, 2009)

Before I logged in and actually payed attention to this, I hadn't known about this site. And, now that I do, I'll be checking it out when I can. Thanks, GBAtemp.


----------



## sj_wizard_94 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well Done!!! GameByGame.com,certainly doing some good avertising with this competition and your great prices and stock. keep up the great work


----------



## skyfallen (Apr 25, 2009)

wow , a new site for me to order my things xD


----------



## imnotashinobi (Apr 25, 2009)

love the pokemon reference, and i think they changed their name because it was getting confused with woot.com; also, the old name didn't really seem to imply anything game/gaming related. boy, i hope i win the ak2i with my first post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm a long time troller of the site actually! look at the join date


----------



## RyuKakashi (Apr 25, 2009)

It does seem a bit pricey but free shipping is a plus! Everything looks good! I hope you guys start selling tri wing screwdrivers for cheap.


----------



## Sped300 (Apr 25, 2009)

Great idea for the prize!
I'm planning to get an Acekard2i for my DSi, and so far some old DS games don't work from my friends, so I hope this Acekard will work. If I don't win one, I'll buy one anyways. Congratulations on the name change by the way.


----------



## DarkMega NT Warr (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratulations, GameByGame!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's always great to see a company so committed to a goal. All the best for the future.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				imnotashinobi said:
			
		

> i'm a long time troller of the site actually! look at the join date


----------



## ninjyas (Apr 25, 2009)

New name feels a lot more like a real game store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since they do not have any europe based sites I hope they are able to send packages with marked down value on. Saves european customers from customs which is 33% or more depending on item. This I think would boost their sales a lot from this side of the world at least


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 25, 2009)

Tje new name is ah lot better! Dealwoot sounded like ah fraud for some reason. 

I hope the shipping costs to Europe will be lowered one day. At the moment it makes small orders far too expensive.


----------



## haures (Apr 25, 2009)

Dealwoot was a name too smooth,
With gamebygame, the gamer we will tame!


----------



## pellOttO (Apr 25, 2009)

I was just looking to ordering some stuff, I will defiantly check you out.  Nice looking site.


----------



## Evan123456789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice name that they've chosen. I can see why if they're game experts to change it from DealWoot to GameByGame. I bought my AceKard 2i from them and it was very good service Nice job


----------



## Brocktree (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never heard of this site before. But since it's evolving maybe i should check what GameByGame has to offer now =).


----------



## shiroitaka (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmm looks like I may have found my new cart supplier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 may actually trade up for a dsi lol


----------



## Elfish (Apr 25, 2009)

hi haven't bought from them yet.
but they seem to have nice offers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll defently consider buying from then, next time i need something


----------



## LinuxRevolution (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never actually bought from them, wil check them out.

I'd be interested to know exactly why they changed their name.


----------



## Kvak (Apr 25, 2009)

The new name definitely sounds much better. I´d just be a little worried about GAME - the Europe´s largest videogame retailer. I hope the new name does not infringe on their copyrights, since it is a cool name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool competition anyway


----------



## Daimao (Apr 25, 2009)

great competition


----------



## SubElement (Apr 25, 2009)

Man, havn't even heard of this site and I love them already! Definatly will be checking their site out!


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Apr 25, 2009)

since its a partner to gbatemp i may give it a go, if i get a dsi or if one of my cards break. cool site though.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Apr 25, 2009)

*I'm in for the contest*, Hope this name will make them have more customers 'cause this name is like they say more focused on gaming. people look to names to see if it has something to do with gaming, if it doesn't look like they skip, for what i heard and experience myself.


----------



## tirges (Apr 25, 2009)

Sure I'll enter;-)

Looks like an OK shop, but probably delivery outside of the US will make it too expensive for me. Great for US residents though, with free shipping...

Good luck!


----------



## laurenz (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll be sure to remember the site. It looks promising!


----------



## ShigeruTR (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh very nice things!
Great, I like the idea. ^^


----------



## ForteOmega (Apr 25, 2009)

The sight looks nice, as in the prices seem preety low. I'll ad this to my list of sites to check prces before I buy anything.


----------



## Egonny (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks promising, will check this site out, since it has nice low prices.


----------



## Noobix (Apr 25, 2009)

The new name is definite improvement!

Hopefully I'll win since I was just about to order an Acekard 2i !!!


----------



## hoblingr (Apr 25, 2009)

That site looks pretty cool and have a lot of nice stuff!!! I think my next flashcart will come from it. Also being affiliated to GBATemp means it's a site I can trust!

Stef


----------



## xJonny (Apr 25, 2009)

I find the blue in the logo makes it too hard to see the business' name.



			
				wilddenim said:
			
		

> Their delivery charges to UK is daft, just like Real Hot Stuff, charging £20-30 for delivery!


That's put me off before too.


----------



## rudedoggx (Apr 25, 2009)

This is pretty nice, I actually bought my R4 from DealWoot. Best of luck!


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 25, 2009)

I think the name change was a good idea...
DealWoot was much too similar of a name to Woot.com, and I'm sure many of you know what Woot.com has to offer...

It doesn't help that Woot.com is made up of daily deals.


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I hope they dont turn out like GainGame which I paid 39.72   for a flash cart thats not coming because they say they never got the payment.  Hows that for constructive?


----------



## psycoblaster (Apr 25, 2009)

well all I can wish is good luck


----------



## cloud123 (Apr 25, 2009)

new name sounds better keep up the work supplying quality flashcarts


----------



## pven (Apr 25, 2009)

I have no idea who/what DealWoot was or what/who GameByGame.com is going to be. But ... since I can win something I will leave a comment over here and check their site.


----------



## NatureMade (Apr 25, 2009)

*Presses B, stops Evolution* LOL, Sounds great honestly. Dealwoot definitely sounds more like an eBay-esque website versus Gamebygame. Shame they don't carry PSP products, I definitely would've gotten them from there, as I'm a little unhappy with dealextreme atm.


----------



## antiKk (Apr 25, 2009)

GameByGame sounds much more professional than Deal Woot.
This is a very good move


----------



## rabhw (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm looking forward to homebrew on my new DSi.


----------



## danyukhin (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe with this new name people will think more seriously of them. Nice change, anyway!=)


----------



## phantastic91 (Apr 25, 2009)

yay another free shipping site! though, i really can't see any " low prices" you guys are talking about O_O unless other sites are selling fakes.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Apr 25, 2009)

Game2Game eh? Sounds decent, i liked dealw00t better though, plus thats whats on my favorites.


----------



## Ryupower (Apr 25, 2009)

i never did use it
but is look like a nice site
and 
an they are a nice partners with this site


----------



## mewcuss (Apr 25, 2009)

The new name reminds me of a GameBoyGame but it definately sound better than DealWoot. I think that GameBuyAdvance would have been better name but that's just my opinion.

*fingers crossed* Now we play the waiting game!


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Apr 25, 2009)

I did never win anything so let's try it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, never visited dealwoot, will visit gamebygame..com to see what they have.


----------



## nagareboshi (Apr 25, 2009)

Although I don't own a DSi (yet), it would be great to have all these uselful things in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good luck to all!


----------



## DRMaestro (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, the new name seems to be more memorable. I wish them good luck.


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Apr 25, 2009)

Aww that's wonderful! 
A new image could do wonders! And though I've never personally used dealwoot.com in the past, I hope to claim the prize  peruse the new website in the future and examine all the interesting offers. Thank you Game By Game!


----------



## dagreenone (Apr 25, 2009)

Well the new name is a lot more easy to remember, and free shipping is always a plus.


----------



## moogle87 (Apr 25, 2009)

I guess I'll get something from them in the future. I wanted a new flash card that'll use hcsd.


----------



## lord0fshred (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never bought from the site, but I've heard nothing but good things around here, I'mma check it out when I get a new flashcart C:


----------



## f3ar000 (Apr 25, 2009)

Gratz to Game By Game! Im actually thinking about getting an EZ Flash 3in1 now


----------



## Orta (Apr 25, 2009)

Good news. I've been thinking of getting a new cart, might as well get it from Deal... GameByGame!


----------



## Duplicated (Apr 25, 2009)

At last! A thread that states that Dealwoot still offer the same great service, though the name is changed.


----------



## Upas (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never personally ordered from DealWoot, but from what I've heard, they were great.

I'm glad they'll be just as great with a new name! But I wonder exactly why they decided to change.


----------



## IBNobody (Apr 25, 2009)

How often do they restock their products?


----------



## miravisu (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, I came looking for DS Lite info, and found lots, and a raffle.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hadn't heard of this site before.. but DealWoot, did make me think of Dealw00t, which might not give the most serious impression. So in my opinion GameByGame sounds a bit classier, and probably is easier to remember to, given it features the word "game" twice. Not to mention how many others have confused it/or assumed others confused it with DealExtreme.


The only thing that I find a bit confusing on GameByGame's webby is their FAQ, and its lack of info regarding international shipping info. It's always a good thing to state international shipping is available in a FAQ. Especially since for the most part the FAQ otherwise seems to assume anyone reading is American, ie first FAQ question being "Q: Is your shipping really FREE?" 

When one tests adding an item to the cart, and then clicks cart and selects country to ship, say Sweden, one can see there are two shipping options available, one without and one with tracking. So maybe a rewrite of FAQ would be in order. And perhaps also some chart showing average costs for international shipping, based on weight or some such. Then again, international delivery rates might make an international order a bit pricey, even if the price for the item itself was a good one.


----------



## Dragonrage (Apr 25, 2009)

Dealwoot was a great website that had reliable service, I am so happy that they are going to make it even better.


----------



## saulin (Apr 25, 2009)

Sweet. Maybe if I win I'll get me a DSi


----------



## incognito54 (Apr 25, 2009)

Too bad they're not EU based... I don't like having to pay customs.


----------



## Cory321 (Apr 25, 2009)

When I visited GbaTemp yesterday, I noticed that the name changed, I think it's best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also now everyone will know that you sell Games for the name of the site, because with DealWoot no one can surely know that you sell game things related.

I've never bought from you, but I think you're fast and responsible, I will keep visiting your site, when you add the Wii Accessories, probably I'll buy a cool one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you the best luck!!


----------



## burp61 (Apr 25, 2009)

doubt it with only 3 theres a very slim chance for each of us but anyways good luck!!!!


----------



## Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

I haven't shopped at DW before. Only DX


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 25, 2009)

does free shipping to brazil?


----------



## DarkMind (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks for your offer. I wish you the best luck GameByGame


----------



## thatguy123 (Apr 25, 2009)

wow same day shipping . That's some service. I may consider buying from them in the near future.


----------



## |Wolf| (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice website.I'm used to order from dealextreme but as I am not as patient I used to be will be lot shorter to order from them. Will give a try.

- Wolf back from the deads


----------



## jchen (Apr 25, 2009)

It is good DealWoot is evolving


----------



## Taoh (Apr 25, 2009)

The site looks great, I might order from here if my cyclo breaks


----------



## mcp2 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is a very good mood in this economic climate, be more concise, precise and target your strongest customer base. I hope this pays off for them, I'm sure it will.


----------



## Deletable_Man (Apr 25, 2009)

See, this is what I like about GBAtemp. No typical ads, but great, relevant partner deals that keep the scene (not to be mistaken with "the scene") alive for all us enthusiasts. An Ace Contest for an Ace Card to boot.  ;D


----------



## leslieliang (Apr 25, 2009)

My friend and I purchased 3 R4DS Revolutions from here and they all seems to be real, compared to the official statement made by the R4 Team. The delivery was very fast. I recommend buying stuff from this site.

About them changing their name, I personally like DealWoot more than GameByGame. But because the game sells merchandise that pertains to gaming, GameByGame is a better name. Either way, all the bes to GameByGame!


----------



## stivsama (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, gamebygame. You definitely have my attention.


----------



## Elflocke (Apr 25, 2009)

That would explain these nifty looking stickers saying "GameByGame.com" on the metal case of my CycloDS evolution I got last week!  And here I was, thinking the packaging and testing was outsourced.   But, I wasn't gonna say anything, it got here fast and works great   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Glad to here I'll have a place to go to buy my husband one


----------



## hyperz69 (Apr 25, 2009)

Look at me posting and not winning ;P


----------



## iritegood (Apr 25, 2009)

Never ordered from DealWoot, how quick is their shipping?


----------



## bowbowhead (Apr 25, 2009)

Good luck on the site!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 25, 2009)

:yaykikkoman:

I hope I win! For the name of Kikkoman!


----------



## WalterCool (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh! That are great news!

Im glad for the new gamebygame, if they still offering the same quality and service than dealwoot, welcome!

The webpage seems really nice and prices are ok

My best luck to gamebygame!


----------



## ENDscape (Apr 25, 2009)

Cool, they changed name so its more related to gaming.  Even though the deal part is gone, they still have the same great deals


----------



## spanky0508 (Apr 25, 2009)

Best of Luck with the new site and name.


----------



## GbaDoctor (Apr 25, 2009)

Glad to still see them in action, with a name change or not (BTW, GameByGame is an awesome name).

I've been browsing their stuff a bit and probably ill buy some stuff for my newer DSi.
Best wishes peeps, keep up the good work!


----------



## traxter (Apr 25, 2009)

I always did find their name fairly silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the new name, it fits them well. Ive actually never ordered from them, but i might now!


----------



## King_of_kings (Apr 25, 2009)

Well congratulations DealWoot for evolving. Even though you are a little bit expensive due to importing most of your stuff, you always get things delivered pretty quickly.


----------



## btags (Apr 25, 2009)

I love Dealwoot, got my M3 from there, great service and incredibly quick (got to my house quicker than the micro sd card i ordered from amazon)


----------



## hevyhomie (Apr 25, 2009)

Now that the name is established, marketing strategies (such as this give away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)should be used to ensure a a solid transition and make regular customers realize that their name is not generic. Quality is the best policy. Congratulations.


----------



## onlinebrowser (Apr 25, 2009)

Cool looking website. I really like the good prices on the memory cards.


----------



## Kekkimaru (Apr 25, 2009)

I liked it when it was DealWoot, but Game by Game does sound a little more professional and reliable.


----------



## toastert2003 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never purchased from their before, but... I'm looking around for a few items, looks like I'll be checking them out now too!


----------



## gfx102 (Apr 25, 2009)

wow cool new name i like it


----------



## Searinox (Apr 25, 2009)

Does it evolve by trade? Anyways their prices seem to have gotten a bit more competitive with that 5% discount. They were still a bit over DX's prices. Dunno if they match now, imma have to calculate. o.=.O


----------



## bomma (Apr 25, 2009)

aren't the prices for the flashcards a bit high? Or is DX just really inexpensive...


----------



## Immortal Game (Apr 25, 2009)

I've always loved DealWoot, and I think I like the new name a little better.  I'll keep recommending DealWoot... er, GamebyGame to all of my friends!


----------



## yeoshi (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm still in the process of deciding/buying a flashcart. Hope this site will be of some use. Thanks!


----------



## Xfacter (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome website. Plenty of parts for DS and wii. What's not to like?


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratulations on the new site! I like the new name GameByGame more than DealWoot


----------



## privateers69 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmm.... I'll have to check out the website and check on the prices and specials..


----------



## zant (Apr 25, 2009)

May be a good alternative to dealextreme!


----------



## The Viztard (Apr 25, 2009)

aww...DealWoot was an awesome name, it was practically like you could yell it out if you received something from their site, sorta like, "Yes its here! DEALWOOT!"

but w/e GameByGame works just as well, so best wishes to their ongoing success!


----------



## lipanz (Apr 25, 2009)

revising their price would makes everybody happy.
i bought acekard2.1 from dealextreme at just 11.08 while they're selling at 31.99


----------



## leonardm (Apr 25, 2009)

I have never used dealwoot but i'll be sure to check it out next time!


----------



## The_JetSetBeat (Apr 25, 2009)

A good selection of cards from that site. I like that they even have a section for "homebrew" software and the latest firmware for all of the cards they sell. That's some pretty sweet customer service and one of the small things that can be done to differentiate themselves from others. Good job. I'm interested!


----------



## kenen02 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats on the new launch of GameByGame.com, and entering for the draw


----------



## xylos (Apr 25, 2009)

Well Dealwoot was a great site to shop on and now that its evolving I hope great things will come for it too!


----------



## updowners (Apr 25, 2009)

Am i too late to enter?


----------



## Hedgehogofchaos (Apr 25, 2009)

just checked out the new site decent prices, nice free perks. Out of curiosity does anyone know where they ship out of.


----------



## mcjones92 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think DealWoot was more catchy, but Gamebygame definately reflects there products more.


----------



## theonlyone123123 (Apr 25, 2009)

cool beans


----------



## gordunk (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow...DealWoot is a good site, but it's nice to see that they're coming in with a more original name.  Also, I'm amazed to see that they're giving away nice perks like that.  Hopefully it will encourage some new business and that's good in this economic environment.


----------



## Akdul (Apr 25, 2009)

They got decent prices, i think i am going to buy some stuff there


----------



## alexandertyler (Apr 25, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck! Keep up the great work and hopefully you will continue your success.

Thanks for  all of the deals you've had in the past!

-- Alex


----------



## ince (Apr 25, 2009)

keep up the good work.

ordered before and they were good


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 25, 2009)

Guess I'll give this site a looksee in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I really need to raise the money for a DSi soon, since my lil bro tends to misplace my Lite somewhere :\ .


----------



## Boriar (Apr 25, 2009)

DealWoot.com is dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 GOD save GameByGame.com!!!


----------



## mchief014 (Apr 25, 2009)

congrats with the nice site


----------



## lopyod (Apr 25, 2009)

new name seem a lot  more accurate. i will take a look


----------



## Kainthereaper (Apr 25, 2009)

I think I perfer their old name, however as long as they continue their old level of high quality products I dont mind too much.


----------



## Raziell (Apr 25, 2009)

I like the new name, and I'll check out what they have to offer in the future.


----------



## funem (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the update, nice idea easy concept for a competition.


----------



## vergilite (Apr 25, 2009)

YAY i love this store is is great value and i love it i hope whoever wins has a great time with the new cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i wish everyone at gamebygame and gbatemp all the best thanks


----------



## PlooBloo (Apr 25, 2009)

Awww, I can't say DeaaaaaaallllllllllllWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT anymore. ;[


----------



## p05ta1 (Apr 25, 2009)

I will be checking out the new redone site. I am looking at buying a m3 itouch 2 soon.
If they have em I may add a memory card as well. My son will be happy.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 26, 2009)

thank you for helping to keep gbatemp ad-free!









-Luigi F Mario


----------



## spearman792 (Apr 26, 2009)

Maybe with a win here, I'll by a DSi, but if a PSP2 comes out at E3, it's a no-brainer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck with the new site name!


----------



## jackdanielchan (Apr 26, 2009)

These guys are gonna get loads of buisness now they're being advertised by GBAtemp. I recently bought a DSi but I didn't exactly know where I should buy an Acekard2i, since Game By Game is here, I'm all for it.


----------



## spdyrel (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats on the new (or updated i guess) site! I'll be sure to shop there and buy ANOTHER flash card for my dsi (my ds flash card doesn't work on my dsi)


----------



## soulchild (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello,

just wanted to say that this contest is a great way to celebrate this new name/site. Long live Gamebygame!


----------



## sudeki300 (Apr 26, 2009)

just by a name change could make all the difference, good luck with the future. it would be great to win one of these cards then it would make me buy a dsi.........................sudeki300


----------



## themuddaload (Apr 26, 2009)

ive gotta say i never looked at the dealwoot website. i guess i'll have to check out gamebygame.


----------



## si_ok (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, the rebranding reallys works. Dealwoot doesn't really say much about what they do, but gamebygame does.


----------



## Uruha (Apr 26, 2009)

Awww sweet theyre located in USA! Theyre being really nice with the giveaway and 5% discount thing.


----------



## bestgamer69 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hell yeah 5% off. I think the should relaunch the website more often.


----------



## masterjoel201 (Apr 26, 2009)

Incredible site, looks to be even better!


----------



## 001100 (Apr 26, 2009)

I like the name change and glad to see there wont be any drastic
overhaul changes. Like the other have mentioned great site


----------



## Nin10dude (Apr 26, 2009)

I hadn't heard of them before, nice to see their namechange is getting them some new attention.  Maybe I'll by an M3 Real i from them when that's out.


----------



## ricky23i (Apr 26, 2009)

i checking out the store and they seem to have a wide variety of flashcarts I think i will buy one of the new EZ flash Vi. I wonder were they are located?


----------



## lob4k (Apr 26, 2009)

Congratulations on your new name and Website. I don't know if this already been done or not but i think you should add promotion through facebook or twitter. And You should add more colour on your background, not just plain white. I guess that's all from me. Congratulations Again folks.


----------



## Nero_ (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice and clean layout and good selection of flashcarts.


----------



## jeeper421 (Apr 26, 2009)

I think the new name sounds more focused on the gaming and less cheap


----------



## xrM (Apr 26, 2009)

Certainly sounds more professional than Woot!


----------



## ppc_gba (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey, I'd love to get a DSi, let's get this platform hacked!


----------



## mario5555 (Apr 26, 2009)

That's cool,  same brand new name.  At least its a nice alternative and reliable for those who need products for their DS.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Apr 26, 2009)

This name is much better than the previous, but it still sounds cheap.
Maybe they have to think about a better name a little bit longer


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Apr 26, 2009)

Dealwoot has always been a very reliable sit with excellent service to everyone on this site buy from everything video game related from GameByGame.com

Keep up the excellent work


----------



## 999asd (Apr 26, 2009)

Great site, looking forward to doing business with them


----------



## Realleox (Apr 26, 2009)

I am glad much that they have changed his name for resting mas to the video games, because of it for my sound the best shop of video games and the better thing of everything is that even the best do sending all over the world, because of it for my sound 


I did a new slogan to them: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gamebygame day after day supporting the video games good luck and I hope that they continue this way


----------



## alexkapi12 (Apr 26, 2009)

Dealwoot sounds better


----------



## shakespeare (Apr 26, 2009)

Had great service from them.  I would highly recommend using that site to 
anyone that hasn't.  No problems whatsoeva with my orders.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Apr 26, 2009)

Man, the new registers sure do come out of the woodwork when the scent of contest is in the air!

Anyways, I like the name change, who still uses "woot" anymore?


----------



## lonewolf80 (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats to GameByGame for getting a name change! It does fit them better! I hope to purchase from you again!


----------



## Finishoff (Apr 26, 2009)

Great site, I recently made my first two purchase purchasing a M3 Real Perfect Bundle and a R4 with memory for a friend from that site. Great fast delivery within the US taking 3-5 days (free shipping)


----------



## ExDee (Apr 26, 2009)

Dealwoot sounded cooler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Imo, the name doesn't really matter to me lol


----------



## RollingSkull (Apr 26, 2009)

Ooh, I like the look of this. This is why I come here, so that I might get hooked up with awesome crap like this.


----------



## dr4g0n1314 (Apr 26, 2009)

Omg!! I'm new here and I just read this post and I'm so excited. I think it's gonna be great here.


----------



## note235 (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks!!
will check the site out
the site has nice deals with excellent customer service


----------



## killians (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the site I was looking for a flashcart compatible with the dsi and found one.


----------



## gamerjr (Apr 26, 2009)

I just got my DSI and it feel strange w/o a flashcart.
For those who have played fallout 3.
Acekard 2i rules.
and and also Acekard 2i rules.


----------



## Anorhc (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, 49 pages of posts already. This is going to be very competitive. 

I hope the "evolution" will call for a smoother, quicker and dependable website.


----------



## Spartan A24 (Apr 26, 2009)

I really hope I win, I really want one of these, but I just don't have the cash. I like the name change though, it actually sounds like a game website now.


----------



## RyuKisargi (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## HoTsHoT89 (Apr 26, 2009)

Never tried DealWoot before, hope they can give a good experience next time.


----------



## xzxero (Apr 26, 2009)

aha, its funny how you see straight newcomers with 1 post on this thread just because of that raffle.
ive never really heard of dealwoot, but their old name is sick. ill always remember you guys by dealwoot.


----------



## ADi7 (Apr 26, 2009)

GameByGame is a hell better name!!


----------



## microxman (Apr 26, 2009)

wow i just looked at the site and i love the prices maybe i will buy one for my sis


----------



## soldialga (Apr 26, 2009)

great new name


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Apr 26, 2009)

I've always heard of this website.. Time to check it out!


----------



## mysticdrake (Apr 26, 2009)

maybe it's a good time to get a dsi....


----------



## thedarkness360 (Apr 26, 2009)

I Have ordered from many diff. company's over the years and I gota say once I found dealwoot I stuck with them. I will only order from GAMEBYGAME (formerly dealwoot) the prices are right the service is right the quality is right and now the name is right.  Good looking out guys!!


----------



## BoBoMaster13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice name.

Website looks good. 

Might buy from them now.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 26, 2009)

Ooooh, I'M IN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Cius (Apr 26, 2009)

well i never did visit the site but just taking a look at it now i like the look, its very clean and you can find everything without clutter. GamebyGame does sound like a more professional name than dealwoot though so good choice on the renaming.


----------



## mike_rox1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hope you do well with your new name... GameByGame, now thats a website i would use, Dealwoot, sounds kinda dodgey.
LOVE THE NAME


----------



## sebjean (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice, it's very cheap !
The next i have to get something i have to deal with DealWoot !


----------



## enarky (Apr 26, 2009)

Why did this have to be a frontpage post? This competition seems to serve only the purpose to make it known that some random store is now some other random store.

GBATemp used to be independent from modchip stores with ads on the right side of the page being the exception. This just feels wrong. They sponsor the site, they give away free review units to reviewers and now they are frontpage news.

When is too much too much? I hope GBATemp staff gave this question some thought before posting that competition.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 26, 2009)

Does this mean faster servers? Their servers are already fine but sometimes, they are slow for me, not too slow, but like 5 sec a page slow.

I plan on purchasing my DSi from GBG due to Gamestop sucking hard.

Congrats guys!


----------



## NeoZeroEXE (Apr 26, 2009)

Interesting. Very interesting. Low shipping prices are always good... Now if only they had some sort of local store or something. Eh, I've been meaning to get a new flashcard sometime soon, anyways. I guess I have a new place to look now.


----------



## pamtayls (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm looking for their international shipping information and all I can find is about importing and the legalities being my responsibility?

do you ship to Australia?


----------



## jHoNDoE (Apr 26, 2009)

I had some problems with my CycloDS MicroSD reader and they replaced it in seconds w/out any question. awesome job!
the new one is a cool name btw


----------



## Lametta (Apr 26, 2009)

Good to hear, it's always great to have a new good store to satisfyy our gaming needs


----------



## Disco (Apr 26, 2009)

I just checked the site and it's very nice. Very intuitive, I like the idea that you can choose a couple of premade packets for slot 1 flashcarts!


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 26, 2009)

I have never bought my flashcards online but since my R4 broke just yesterday I may buy one from the new store


----------



## Unquestionable (Apr 26, 2009)

Good for them, seems to be a solid online shop. Will definitely compare with their prices before buying any new flashcarts in the future. :]

~Unquestionable


----------



## Tyralyon (Apr 26, 2009)

How are they non profit? I assume they make money on the things they sell? Do they ship outside the US?


----------



## PW1337 (Apr 26, 2009)

Tyralyon said:
			
		

> How are they non profit? I assume they make money on the things they sell? Do they ship outside the US?


No, that wasn't part of the quote, so when it says _Remember, we're a non profit and ad-free site_ it's referring to GBAtemp, not GameByGame.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, the site looks good. If I ever get a DSi, they'll be an option for getting a flashcard for it.


----------



## number1fan (Apr 26, 2009)

I didn't know dealwoot but I like the new design for gamebygame!


----------



## Cubed (Apr 26, 2009)

Perhaps now I've got reasons enough to get rid of the old R4, the prices look really good =)


----------



## Golfman560 (Apr 26, 2009)

Lol I'm gunna call them G By G from now on


----------



## killmak (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I will definately check out their new site.


----------



## psyck0 (Apr 26, 2009)

Meeeeee


----------



## Shinjiko (Apr 26, 2009)

A Really Good Webite. I love the new name change even though their old name was really good too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## azotyp (Apr 26, 2009)

I love gbatemp and hope I'll win (hope that it is not a spam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## shummel44 (Apr 26, 2009)

I actually just ordered my acekard 2i from game by game awhile ago because i was very happy with the service from the first time i ordered my m3 real.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 26, 2009)

Good luck with this advertising...going by this thread, it certainly looks like it's worked on GBAtemp. My only concern is that this online market is pretty competitive and free shipping (or at least, very cheap shipping) is usually the primary selling point for the majority of prospective buyers.


----------



## modchamp (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome contest, good way to get people interested. Site looks good and I had never heard of it before, definitely need to give it a look now though. That R4DS Revolution for 14.99 shipped looks pretty appealing.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Apr 26, 2009)

Considering what you're getting, that's a pretty neat promotion. I might have to order from gamebygame in the future.


----------



## Helmut (Apr 26, 2009)

Glad to see all this partnership evolving. Almost want to buy a new DS, since I don't own one anymore.


----------



## corbinandrew (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm glad to see that DealWoot is evolving and not dying out, they're good people. Other than that, hope to win and will be buying from them soon ^^


----------



## grimmyx (Apr 26, 2009)

I saw that they were planning something like this awhile back, I think it was a good choice to change the name. I've heard very good things about them, and hope they continue to be successful. If I ever need anything for my DS, I know I'll be going straight to them!


----------



## darkdenizen (Apr 26, 2009)

YES!!!! I've been waiting for DealWoot to come back! And those prizes look great! In fact...I'm shopping there right now!


----------



## luke_c (Apr 26, 2009)

modchamp said:


> Awesome contest, good way to get people interested. Site looks good and I had never heard of it before, definitely need to give it a look now though. That R4DS Revolution for 14.99 shipped looks pretty appealing.
> [  Why would you want to buy a R4DS anyway? you can get a AK2 for that price/less Anyway, seems a good move to make i prefer GameByGame alot more than DealWoot. Maybe this'll inspire other Sites? Just a thought
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr_1306 (Apr 26, 2009)

Good luck with the business....


anyway, hope I can win something


----------



## Sloshmaster (Apr 26, 2009)

lol at the title, the new name is better too in my opinion because it makes it seem like you were affiliated with woot.


----------



## Sloshmaster (Apr 26, 2009)

lol at the title, the new name is better too in my opinion because it makes it seem like you were affiliated with woot.


----------



## GamerKingFaiz (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh man, this is one great looking site. I love your guys little logo at the top, haha, hilarious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You got a great layout, and this looks like a great site for my DS needs, awesome!


----------



## claycay (Apr 26, 2009)

I know Dealwoot from other sites ...
But i never bought anything  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm, in my opinion the new name sound better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers,
claycay


----------



## g.crow (Apr 26, 2009)

$37 for acekard2i? got mine shipped for $18 from dealextreme.


----------



## GentleFist (Apr 26, 2009)

I need a new Shell for my DSl, is the shipping free to austria too?


----------



## chazam1337 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great selection of flash carts for everything. That acekard would be a great prize to recieve as i haven't ordered one yet. I was quite surprised to see the 16gb Microsd. That could fit alot of stuff on it...


----------



## ppkhoa (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow ! Amazing ! Always want one ! Hope I'll win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Keep it up !


----------



## tnerrot (Apr 26, 2009)

The website looks nice, though I never bought from gamebygame before. I noticed that they currently have free shipping promotion. I wonder if that's apply worldwide or only to certain countries. Seems like I couldn't find any detailed information regarding that free shipping promotion.


----------



## gosp (Apr 26, 2009)

I've found that with most websites it's cheaper to ship to America and then to myself in Italy than to have them send it straight to me.


----------



## matrix121391 (Apr 26, 2009)

While I find this change kind of unnecessary, I'm glad that even though the site name has changed, your layout and services have not. I was a proud customer of DealWoot and no doubt from now on, GameByGame!


----------



## RiotShooter (Apr 26, 2009)

I want the acekard 2i for when i get my dsi eventually.


----------



## shoyku (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the contest opportunity. I'd wish everyone good luck, but of course, I want to win myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would be convenient since I just got my DSi and have felt crippled without a flash cart of some sort.


----------



## kladen (Apr 26, 2009)

ordered a CycloDS last month from dealwoot, and was amazed by the fast shiping (bougth it friday, received it on tuesday. I live in quebec,canada) 

great site


----------



## flamesmaster (Apr 26, 2009)

I like the new site, Im browsing right now!


----------



## BASS ULTRA (Apr 26, 2009)

I think that Dealwoot is a better name, but since everything else is the same, its all good!


----------



## OmniSlash2o6 (Apr 26, 2009)

I love dealwoot and now there gamebygame woooow I love there service there the best!! XO


----------



## Anubis (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, the name does look better, I hope the website also got better.


----------



## altorn (Apr 26, 2009)

Ooooh.. I've seen many of their items and i am considering to buy some from them.

More power to you guys!


----------



## gumbyscout (Apr 26, 2009)

I liked the name DealWoot better. GamebyGame kinda seems redundant, but whatever gets them more hits when searching for products.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah, crap...what time is it now? Damned clock conversions!


----------



## Shabadage (Apr 26, 2009)

The new name certainly reflects better on the gaming nature of the site, it's a good change!


----------



## Wiz_Dom (Apr 26, 2009)

I like the new name way better than DealWoot, that name was kinda off...


----------



## Shuino (Apr 26, 2009)

Great site, name change or not. I got my CycloDS from there a while back and it was the best investment I've made for a DS ever!


----------



## Shuino (Apr 26, 2009)

*Double post* Bad connection my bad


----------



## Calafas (Apr 26, 2009)

Nah, I think DealWoot's a better name, but hey.


----------



## Playing Mantis (Apr 26, 2009)

Hope the new name works out for you.  54 pages and growing, good way to get the word out on the name change.

Hope I'm not too late for the contest, I would love to get into the homebrew scene.


----------



## jcandnoextras (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, I'll definitely check the site out. Can't get enough of gaming stores and forums! =)


----------



## desumodnoc (Apr 26, 2009)

I want a free Acekard 2i and screen protectors and a MicroSD, this is SWEET!


----------



## TotoGuy (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats on the new site! Hope it does well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any friend of GBAtemp is a friend of mine!


----------



## asianlonerboy (Apr 26, 2009)

I love the new name and vision. It's more focus now and I'm sure you'll more customers now and in the future. Good Luck.


----------



## jeffro (Apr 26, 2009)

I think its a great thing that they're focussing on the game community 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go Dealw00t!


----------



## Pacosmith (Apr 26, 2009)

Great new store.  Good selection and prices


----------



## jngx80 (Apr 26, 2009)

Changing the name is a good idea (DealWoot just doesn't sound professional) but I'm not sure if the new name is as memorable.

I'll keep the site in mind but the prices seem too high compared to other sites (maybe that's the cost of operating in the US?)


----------



## krazeazn (Apr 26, 2009)

congratulations! wishing you the best of success!


----------



## HylianHero1220 (Apr 26, 2009)

Best of luck.


----------



## perculus (Apr 26, 2009)

gimme prize!


----------



## aj_hix36 (Apr 26, 2009)

SUP DAWG, WE HEARD YOU LIKE GAMES, SO WE PUT A GAME IN YOUR GAME SO YOU CAN PLAY WHILE YOU PLAY. - Xzibit


----------



## Mohammad (Apr 26, 2009)

I thought they were popular already o.O do they really need to change their names? Yeah I think I'm going to end up buying a DSi even though I hate it >.< I bought into Nintendo too much :'(


----------



## Isaiah (Apr 26, 2009)

No offense but I think GameByGame sounds a bit corny.


----------



## WolverineX23 (Apr 26, 2009)

i actually never bought anything from dealwoot but i think i just might now... considering that they still offer great service (does anybody know which has faster shipping this website or realhotstuff? thank you.)   =]


----------



## hitmanpham (Apr 26, 2009)

My best wishes to your new website.  Cheers


----------



## kobykaan (Apr 26, 2009)

hummm guessing this chance to win a card is over now then!?

interesting name change though .....it  seems to make more sense than the whoot one and sounds more business like now too


----------



## Sleet (Apr 26, 2009)

.


----------



## EndlessMike (Apr 26, 2009)

I like the new name, it sounds more professional. Hope this isn't a matter of changing management or anything, dealwoot is the best site, and I hope it still is as gamebygame. Going to be buying another cyclo soon so I guess I'll find out lol.


----------



## someonewhodied (Apr 26, 2009)

awesomeness..........thats all I have to say


----------



## RanmaFreak (Apr 26, 2009)

I wasn't actually planning on getting a DSI, as I didn't want to have to buy another flash card. I mean, I already have a GBA Flashcard, Slot 2, and Slot 1 DS Flascards. If I do end up winning, I have no reason NOT to get a DSI. I guess all I can do is cross my fingers. 

Best of luck to you all, and may the luckiest win!...now, where did I put that horseshoe?


----------



## Moonflow43 (Apr 26, 2009)

awesome! loving the new website


----------



## reo7 (Apr 26, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Mr.SHME (Apr 26, 2009)

yippie. everyone likes prizes


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 27, 2009)

Competition CLOSED!

The winners will be announced this time tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck!


----------



## Spartan A24 (Apr 27, 2009)

aww I didn't win


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2009)

Spartan A24 said:
			
		

> aww I didn't win


Me neither, but congratulations to those who did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBAtemp FTW!


----------



## Sstew (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to the winners!
If you any of you three dont like winning I'll be happy to take the prize off your hands.


----------



## BASS ULTRA (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats guys who won.


----------



## Finishoff (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to the three winners


----------



## Spartan A24 (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners!
I hope you enjoy the stuff.

I am green with envy


----------



## Spartan A24 (Apr 28, 2009)

To ease my sadness in loosing, I may just have to make a purchase from GameByGame O.o


----------



## dobz (Apr 28, 2009)

sombody won posting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'Look at me posting and not winning ;P '

i thought eligible posts were to be something constructive oh well....


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 28, 2009)

...There was a contest?


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 28, 2009)

Spartan A24 said:
			
		

> To ease my sadness in loosing, I may just have to make a purchase from GameByGame O.o


This is the only way to find the true meaning of happiness in life. *BUY GAMEBYGAME.COM TODAY!*





Congrats to the winners!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, there were _only_ about 800 entries...

Congrats to the winrars!


----------



## wchill (Apr 28, 2009)

awwww crap! No free AK2i for me D:
Ah well, there's always next time, I suppose.


----------



## MysteriousCookie (Apr 28, 2009)

congrats to the lucky people


----------



## Trafind_Com (Apr 28, 2009)

i like this one...


----------



## KingBlank (Apr 28, 2009)

Look at me posting and not winning ;P  
Lol very nice post and you won congats


----------



## Martiin (Apr 28, 2009)

hmm no members won..
only newcomers?


----------



## RanmaFreak (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, when it comes to free stuff, it's one of the easiest ways to get lurkers out of the woodwork. I mean, I'm not really a "Newcomer" if I joined in 2007. right? I usually don't post because all I have to do is search around and find answers to the questions I have. When I have something productive to add to a conversation, or something to contribute, I'll usually post. Otherwise, I'm always there in the shadows  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

I may delurk at some point in the near future. Until then, I'll be watching!


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to the winners. There was a slim probability of winning xD (3/826)


----------



## hyperz69 (Apr 28, 2009)

sumoka said:
			
		

> sombody won posting this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now it is Ironic! Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That makes this even better hehe!


Hey I am not a wacko nor a newcomer. I am just not that active. I read everyday though I just lurk cause I am shy.


I enter as many contest as I can cause they are fun, but never have won... this just was cool! Especially with the odds stacked so hi. I am not excited. My defective SC ONE SDHC can be retired now!


----------



## jamesdiamond (May 9, 2009)

where can you rind out who the winners were


----------

